# New Zebralight 4 AA Q50!



## low (May 23, 2011)

*New Zebralight 4 AA Q50! With Pics!*

Yep, you heard it right. Due to be released in the third quarter. Here are the runtimes for the new SC600.








<LI style="LIST-STYLE: disc none outside">Light Output 

High: H1 *500*Lm with *750*Lm turbo in the first 5 min (2hrs) or H2 *200*Lm (5.9hrs) / *330*Lm (3hrs) / *500*Lm (2.1hrs) / 4Hz Strobe
Medium: M1 *65*Lm (18hrs) or M2 *21*Lm (50hrs)
Low: L1 *2.8*Lm (280hrs) or L2 *0.1*Lm (80days)
Runtimes are tested using Panasonic NCR18650 (2900mAH) batteries. Light output are out the front (OTF) values. All levels are current regulated.
<LI style="LIST-STYLE: disc none outside">Operating Voltage Range: 2.7V - 4.2V

Then I asked Zebralight this,


low said:


> Zebralight,
> 
> I do not want to get this to far off topic, but will the Q50 have about the same output and run times?
> These are AWESOME!
> ...


 
And Zebralight replied,



ZebraLight said:


> Yes, the Q50 will have about the same output and runtimes.
> Yes, we'll release the Q50w along with the Q50.


 
How about that! Time to start saving the pennies. At 3.8 inchs long I think this will be a real winner!

https://spreadsheets0.google.com/ccc?authkey=CNqP6KIC&hl=en&key=tf4Q56Nep9oEsA_P1UHuMKQ&hl=en&authkey=CNqP6KIC#gid=0

Low


----------



## calflash (May 23, 2011)

I am so glad someone started a thread for this light. Thanks! I have been jumping through the roof in anticipation of the SC600 (I ordered two). Now I am doing the same in anticipation of the Q50. I am eager to hear more...


----------



## Napalm (May 23, 2011)

Where are the :kewlpics:?


----------



## low (May 23, 2011)

I far as I know George from Zebralight is the only one that can provide those.

This should be very interesting indeed. At 3.8 inchs in length I have to asume that all four batteries will be side by side in a rectangular pattern. It should be easy to hold.


----------



## Burgess (May 23, 2011)

Sounds Great ! ! !


Thank you for the update !

:thumbsup:



_


----------



## jbdan (May 23, 2011)

Thx for the info Zebra is puttin' out the 'leet' torches!


----------



## calflash (May 24, 2011)

low said:


> At 3.8 inchs in length I have to asume that all four batteries will be side by side in a rectangular pattern.



It is also interesting that the bezel diameter is listed as 1.3*1.3. It should be an interesting head on the light! Square bezels are almost always appealing IMHO. Can't wait for prototype pics or actual pics!


----------



## Vesper (May 24, 2011)

I've been waiting for more 4xAA lights. Being it's from Zebralight, I have high hopes. Should be great. Would have bought a sunwayman but sadly no neutral or warm.


----------



## Colorblinded (May 24, 2011)

This sounds very interesting!


----------



## jhc37013 (May 24, 2011)

low said:


> I far as I know George from Zebralight is the only one that can provide those.
> 
> This should be very interesting indeed. At 3.8 inchs in length I have to asume that all four batteries will be side by side in a rectangular pattern. It should be easy to hold.


 

It could also just have a 4xAA battery holder inside a tube or maybe even 2x2 stacked aluminum battery tube.


----------



## LEDninja (May 24, 2011)

jhc37013 said:


> It could also just have a 4xAA battery holder inside a tube or maybe even 2x2 stacked aluminum battery tube.


Does anybody know where the 3.8" x 1.3" dimensions come from?
At 3.8" it is too short for a 2x2 AA battery configuration.
So it will be short and fat like a Sumwayman M40A but with a front side switch.
Or a Dorcy 4AA LED floating lantern (Cool Blue). BTW the Dorcy does not use a battery holder. Just springs and contacts at the end of the body and back of the head.
-
1*2900mAH 18650: 3.6V*2.9AH=10.44WH;
4*Eneloop: 4.8V*2AH=9.6WH.
So runtimes should be roughly the same with Eneloops.
With alkalines or some of the lower amp rated NiMH output will be less.
-
Dorcy 4AA equivalent bottom right.





-
Eneloops can power this flashlight. Good up to 8A.




-
Energizer NiMH can not power this flashlight. Can only provide 1A. 3A needed.


----------



## jhc37013 (May 24, 2011)

LEDninja said:


> Does anybody know where the 3.8" x 1.3" dimensions come from?
> At 3.8" it is too short for a 2x2 AA battery configuration.


 
Not sure I was thinking someone e-mailed Zebralight, the 2x2 I was thinking would be 2 battery's under 2 battery's (2 wide and 2 deep) and not 2x2 long.


----------



## hazna (May 24, 2011)

I'm looking forward to this light, if it makes it into production!


----------



## calflash (May 24, 2011)

The dimensions are from the google doc link in post #1 and you can also find that info under the green bar on the left of the Zebralight website that says "product comparison"

My interpretation of the sizes is that the Q50 should be 1.3 inches square at the bezel because it is the only light that has two dimensions for bezel size. All other lights list one bezel size - I guess since they are round. 3.8" long seems to indicate (4) AAs next to each other similar to the M40a as the poster's comments above indicate. But as far as a round or square battery carrier/body I guess both are possible. Should be unique. Overall it's a tad shorter than the SC60 and a tad thicker than the SC600.


----------



## CarpentryHero (May 24, 2011)

Mr.Zebralight can you give us a teaser, concept photo, cad drawing? Looks like I'll be buying another 2 zebralights this year lol


----------



## flame2000 (May 24, 2011)

+1 on a photo......please!!!


----------



## vali (May 24, 2011)

Is it a headlamp like the (now old) Fenix HP10 or a handheld like the LD40?


----------



## low (May 24, 2011)

I am thinking hand held, you might look a wee bit funny with 4 AA batteries strapped to your forehead.


----------



## CarpentryHero (May 24, 2011)

low said:


> I am thinking hand held, you might look a wee bit funny with 4 AA batteries strapped to your forehead.


 Wouldnt be the strangest thing I wore on my forehead :laughing:  :laughing:


----------



## Acid87 (May 24, 2011)

Older lights had the battery packs round the back type thing I.e. Older petzl lights.
Maybe it will be a crazy hybrid. Any actual dates or have I completely missed that?


----------



## Lightman2 (May 24, 2011)

WOW .... yes saving now for the Q5. More info please Zebra.


----------



## Lightman2 (May 24, 2011)

Probably a plastic insert that holds them all in a cylinderical shape making the stated 3.8 inches quite feasible.


----------



## DaveyJones (May 24, 2011)

500lm for 2 hours?
again im amazed at what zebralight manages to do with AA.


----------



## Napalm (May 24, 2011)

This thread is worthless without :kewlpics:!!!


----------



## CarpentryHero (May 24, 2011)

Show me the MONEYSHOT  please post a pic so I know what I'm going to obsess about


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (May 24, 2011)

Dang! I tend to buy lights for emergency like 1AA or 2AA because it's easy to find 1 or 2AA. BUT this look so damn cool! ARG!!! lucky I have 16 duraloop + 8 eneloop!


----------



## pblanch (May 24, 2011)

I just wonder what it looks like.


----------



## moshow9 (May 24, 2011)

And the anticipation and excitement begins for yet another light. :twothumbs


----------



## Lightman2 (May 25, 2011)

Here was the reply from Zebra when I emailed them ...... Sorry, I don't haveany info regarding the Q50. That google sheet has all the info that can bereleased by now.


----------



## uknewbie (May 25, 2011)

Unless they do something much different with the reflector/beam type in this light from the SC600, then I am sorry to say I can't see what all the fuss is about.

This will have, at best, only slightly more power available than the SC600 (4 x AA vs 1 x 18650) at the expense of being larger and heavier.

If it puts out a similar beam then we are just talking about using AA over 18650? Seems like a downside to me...


----------



## romteb (May 25, 2011)

Probably makes sense from a marketing point of view, 18650 is not a common battery in, i would assume, 99% households.


----------



## low (May 25, 2011)

uknewbie said:


> Unless they do something much different with the reflector/beam type in this light from the SC600, then I am sorry to say I can't see what all the fuss is about.
> 
> This will have, at best, only slightly more power available than the SC600 (4 x AA vs 1 x 18650) at the expense of being larger and heavier.
> 
> If it puts out a similar beam then we are just talking about using AA over 18650? Seems like a downside to me...


 


The fuss is (for me anyway) is that it is a AA battery flashlight. You can find these batteries everywhere. If your out in the boonies and your 18650 fails, what are your options? 

Besides, if you are out for an extented time, you take this little puppy along with ya. Got AA?

http://www.powerfilmsolar.com/foldable-solar-chargers/aa-solar-charger.php

Low


----------



## chenko (May 25, 2011)

4AA flashlight from Zebralight?! GIMME!!


----------



## Harry999 (May 25, 2011)

I prefer AA batteries and especially eneloops. I think Zebralight is the top one considering other offerings in terms of AA lights. Way to go ZL!

Sent from my smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## uknewbie (May 26, 2011)

Yeah I knew someone would mention this scenario of being lost somewhere for days on end etc, somewhere where there obviously are shops selling aa batteries, but nowhere to charge an 18650.

If I needed extended runtime I would rather carry 2 spare 18650 than 8 aa.

Like I say, they may make this light a larger and deeper reflector or something, in which case I would probably buy one. If it is just to pander to the aa market, then I will pass. Would rather use the newer more efficient li-ion option.

I can see why the mass market would like a aa option, just not sure why so many people on here would.


----------



## ZebraLight (May 26, 2011)

Another reason that we think a 4AA might be a worthy alternative to an 18650: 4 AA takes about twice as much space as one 18650. However, the increased size (and hence the increased surface area for heat dissipation) of a 4AA light can be used to bump up the maximum output as well as duration at that level. The SC600 can output 750Lm for 5min. The Q50 can easily output 800+ and with a longer duration.


----------



## uknewbie (May 26, 2011)

ZebraLight said:


> Another reason that we think a 4AA might be a worthy alternative to an 18650: 4 AA takes about twice as much space as one 18650. However, the increased size (and hence the increased surface area for heat dissipation) of a 4AA light can be used to bump up the maximum output as well as duration at that level. The SC600 can output 750Lm for 5min. The Q50 can easily output 800+ and with a longer duration.


 
Good point.

How will the reflector differ?


----------



## ZebraLight (May 26, 2011)

uknewbie said:


> Good point.
> 
> How will the reflector differ?


 
Not finalized yet.


----------



## pblanch (May 26, 2011)

I really hope it will be a 2x2 configuration (like the Fenix LD40 - would have one but the buttons at the tail and plastic body is a big no for me) and not just another 4 AA in a big fat circle like the LED P14. I have already pre-purchased the SC600, but I like the idea of longer run times via the aa version, cant wait to see the design.


----------



## ZebraLight (May 26, 2011)

pblanch said:


> I really hope it will be a 2x2 configuration (like the Fenix LD40 - would have one but the buttons at the tail and plastic body is a big no for me) and not just another 4 AA in a big fat circle like the LED P14. I have already pre-purchased the SC600, but I like the idea of longer run times via the aa version, cant wait to see the design.


 
The battery section is the same 1.3"*1.3", not round.


----------



## stp (May 26, 2011)

pblanch said:


> I really hope it will be a 2x2 configuration (like the Fenix LD40 - would have one but the buttons at the tail and plastic body is a big no for me) and not just another 4 AA in a big fat circle like the LED P14. I have already pre-purchased the SC600, but I like the idea of longer run times via the aa version, cant wait to see the design.


 
That's funny because I on the other hand prefer fat one 1D like format. It's easier to keep it in the pocket and it's very stable when tailstanding. You say it like we have a lot of lights like that on the market, imho only sunwayman M40A, ledlenser m14 and some custom drilled 1D mag are currently the only ones 4AA fatties worth consideration. Btw. there is some new 2x2 JetBeam coming, it's very similar to LD40.


----------



## pblanch (May 26, 2011)

1.3"*1.3". Please excuse my ignorance, but I don't understand what that means. Anyone?

I appreciate all the input and questions answered from Zebralight. Its good to see a company taking a bit of time out.


----------



## jhc37013 (May 26, 2011)

pblanch said:


> 1.3"*1.3". Please excuse my ignorance, but I don't understand what that means. Anyone?


 

I believe he is saying the battery tube is 1.3" same as the bezel, not a round 1.3" but square I guess, maybe something like the Fenix TK35.


----------



## beerwax (May 26, 2011)

i believe he is saying the battery section is square 1.3 by 1.3 by 1 aa in lenght with a round head.. so 4 batteries side by side. cheers.


----------



## Lightman2 (May 26, 2011)

Yes 1.3 x 1.3 inch would work and would be alright from a grip point I guess.


----------



## ZebraLight (May 26, 2011)

1.3 by 1.3 inch square, from top to bottom, machined from single piece of aluminum.


----------



## calflash (May 26, 2011)

ZebraLight said:


> 1.3 by 1.3 inch square, from top to bottom, machined from single piece of aluminum.


 
This is cool! I like the xeno cube and the square stock is probably stronger than a round tube. I guess that depends on how it's machined. Will the AA's be in a carrier or will the Q50 have (4) machined areas for the AA's to be inserted?


----------



## ZebraLight (May 26, 2011)

calflash said:


> This is cool! I like the xeno cube and the square stock is probably stronger than a round tube. I guess that depends on how it's machined. Will the AA's be in a carrier or will the Q50 have (4) machined areas for the AA's to be inserted?



No carrier needed. AA's are inserted.


----------



## j2k (May 26, 2011)

Looking forward to this light!


----------



## calflash (May 26, 2011)

ZebraLight said:


> No carrier needed. AA's are inserted.


 
EXCELLENT!!! Sounds like a tough light.


----------



## LiteShow (May 26, 2011)

No battery carrier? That's a good thing IMO

Zebralight, I assume the switch would be the same electronic side clicky?


----------



## ZebraLight (May 26, 2011)

LiteShow said:


> No battery carrier? That's a good thing IMO
> 
> Zebralight, I assume the switch would be the same electronic side clicky?



Yes.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (May 26, 2011)

*"Another reason that we think a 4AA might be a worthy alternative to an 18650: 4 AA takes about twice as much space as one 18650. However, the increased size (and hence the increased surface area for heat dissipation) of a 4AA light can be used to bump up the maximum output as well as duration at that level."*

That's a really great point but it raises a question along those lines...why not use 1 x 26650? You would have about *50% more capacity* than 4 x Eneloop or 1 x 18650 plus more area for heat dissipation than 1 x 18650 and you would retain a cylindrical shape and be sleeker than a short, fat, square 4 x AA platform.

Now that I'd buy in a second!


----------



## Colorblinded (May 26, 2011)

Really curious to see some photos of this (and find out how much it's gonna cost!).

I really like the 4xAA setup, it is very camera bag friendly since it's the same number of batteries a portable flash unit takes. My SUNWAYLED M40A is a great light, I'd definitely check out a 4xAA NW ZebraLight as well.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (May 26, 2011)

Colonel Sanders said:


> That's a really great point but it raises a question along those lines...why not use 1 x 26650? You would have about *50% more capacity* than 4 x Eneloop or 1 x 18650 plus more area for heat dissipation than 1 x 18650 and you would retain a cylindrical shape and be sleeker than a short, fat, square 4 x AA platform.
> 
> Now that I'd buy in a second!


 
I think they went with AA because AA is almost everywhere. I don't think many people know about 26650. If it's 26650, I wouldn't buy. It might be a great light w/ 26650 but not easy to get access to that type of battery.


----------



## Napalm (May 26, 2011)

uknewbie said:


> If it is just to pander to the aa market, then I will pass. Would rather use the newer more efficient li-ion option.
> 
> I can see why the mass market would like a aa option, just not sure why so many people on here would.


 
Because so many people here don't like the idea of exploding stuff. All this Li in flashlights fashion was started by certain companies catering to the military. When you're already carrying grenades, flashbangs and various other assorted paraphernalia, a "vent with flames" Li battery looks like a minor, or even amusing incident. But when it happens on your night table while you're taking a nap it ain't that amusing or minor.

Nap. :sick2:


----------



## B0wz3r (May 26, 2011)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> I think they went with AA because AA is almost everywhere. I don't think many people know about 26650. If it's 26650, I wouldn't buy. It might be a great light w/ 26650 but not easy to get access to that type of battery.


 
Even amongst us, it seems the use of 26650 is uncommon if not rare. I don't have any lights that use that power source, nor do I plan to. As nice as something like the new Maelstrom is, I'm not willing to have to break into another new battery format. I've stuck with AA (and 14500) and 18650 only for now, and avoided R/CR123 like the plague; just not gonna have to go through buying yet another type of charger, battery, etc.


----------



## uknewbie (May 26, 2011)

Jeez, is there a thread on here where someone does not exaggerate about the dangers of lithium ion batteries?

Lithium Ion batteries were created for grenade carriers only? Dear me. Look around your house, You will probably find lots of lithium cells in it already.

I agree that from a company point of view the average person is more likely to buy this light if they see it takes their old familiar AA batteries, even though the 26650 would be a better option.

I do not agree with this notion that 18650 etc are harder to buy. I own over twenty Eneloop AA and more of the new XX ones. ALL of these were bought online anyway, making it not one bit easier for me to buy than most lithium ion cells.

Unless you like to buy and bin disposable batteries all the time then I fail to see the big deal.

If the reason ZL are using AA is to appeal to a mass market then so be it, I would not criticise. They should just say so, it seems a rather obvious answer anyway.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (May 26, 2011)

B0wz3r said:


> Even amongst us, it seems the use of 26650 is uncommon if not rare. I don't have any lights that use that power source, nor do I plan to. As nice as something like the new Maelstrom is, I'm not willing to have to break into another new battery format. I've stuck with AA (and 14500) and 18650 only for now, and avoided R/CR123 like the plague; just not gonna have to go through buying yet another type of charger, battery, etc.


 
+1 on that. I don't want to buy another charger and extra spare batteries.


----------



## Napalm (May 26, 2011)

uknewbie said:


> Lithium Ion batteries were created for grenade carriers only? Dear me. Look around your house, You will probably find lots of lithium cells in it already.



Sure. Most of them are of the CR2032 variety, powering stuff like your computer CMOS memory/clock or car remote. Single cell, very low current applications. No issues.

Then you have cell phones. Single cell, medium-low current application in a highly sophisticated electronic device that offers proper protections and built-in charging control. 

Then you have photo camera cells. Medium current applications in a highly sophisticated electronic device that offers proper protections, plus dedicated chargers.

An last you have laptops. Multi cell application of high capacity batteries under extreme loads. Here starts the fun. Google "exploding laptops" and you'll find plenty.

BTW apparently some other high capacity/current applications may have issues too:

http://www.leftlanenews.com/chevy-volt-suspected-in-garage-fire.html

Why add your flashlight to this?

Going back to the military, do you think that these folks were concerned by the status of their batteries:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZPOfwVhokI

when that thing at their feet was intended to do this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4H1u7iWVfdY

Nap.


----------



## GeoBruin (May 26, 2011)

I can see that we are beginning to derail this thread, so my reply will attempt to address this tangent and then return to the topic at hand. Re: 26650: I have the maelstrom. I love it. It love the runtime increase the 26650 provides with a relatively small increase in overall size (especially since we're used to the head being the largest part of the light, and we've got that extra girth just being wasted in the battery tube). That said, the 4xAA form factor does offer some advantages. Almost everyone has access to eneloops and other AA batteries are widely available in the event of an emergency. That's the primary one for me considering I have always felt that Li Ion batteries are basically safe vs basically risky. In fact, right there with the SC600, this is probably my most anticipated light. 

Also, (as others have said) Thank you Zebralight for answering our questions. We are a needy bunch but when it comes down to it, we're probably your most consistent/reliable customer base.


----------



## Lightman2 (May 26, 2011)

Colonel Sanders said:


> *"Another reason that we think a 4AA might be a worthy alternative to an 18650: 4 AA takes about twice as much space as one 18650. However, the increased size (and hence the increased surface area for heat dissipation) of a 4AA light can be used to bump up the maximum output as well as duration at that level."*
> 
> That's a really great point but it raises a question along those lines...why not use 1 x 26650? You would have about *50% more capacity* than 4 x Eneloop or 1 x 18650 plus more area for heat dissipation than 1 x 18650 and you would retain a cylindrical shape and be sleeker than a short, fat, square 4 x AA platform.
> 
> Now that I'd buy in a second!


With so many battery options around for light manufacturers to design their lights on it makes it hard to know what segment of the market you want to gain some ground in. AA's are cheap, readily available and used by most households and I think anyone making lights based on AA's is smart. The plus side is you have a choice of alkaline, lithium or NiMH's.


----------



## chicken dave (May 26, 2011)

George - you rock! I can't wait for this light to be released. I'm not opposed to Li-ion, but I prefer AA. Square profile has anti-roll built in. High output, pocket-able (albeit a large pocket), neutral tint, fantastic UI - it's as if you're building it just for me. Thank you. I'm curious about how the battery compartment opens/closes. Could you give us some insight?

Dave


----------



## Kalsu (May 26, 2011)

From what I have read it sounds,for me anyway, that this would be a great light to keep around the house, have in the trailer for camping, emergency light etc. 

I am not sure that I would use it as and EDC light, but it may have its niche elsewhere. I am excited to see some pictures and get some more specs on this light.


----------



## uknewbie (May 26, 2011)

I do honestly wonder what this "emergency" is in which people would have more use out of a AA battery light?

Something like a power cut? How long do they last? I have plenty of charged up Li-ions to give me weeks of runtime.

What else exactly can happen where you have access to go buy AA cells but not electricity to charge your lights? How many people really need to think about this? I use my lights at home and work etc, not with thought that I might survive some nuclear fallout and need to loot a store for AA batteries!


----------



## low (May 26, 2011)

uknewbie said:


> I do honestly wonder what this "emergency" is in which people would have more use out of a AA battery light?
> 
> Something like a power cut? How long do they last? I have plenty of charged up Li-ions to give me weeks of runtime.
> 
> What else exactly can happen where you have access to go buy AA cells but not electricity to charge your lights? How many people really need to think about this? I use my lights at home and work etc, not with thought that I might survive some nuclear fallout and need to loot a store for AA batteries!




Perhaps it would be best if you started a new "why choose AA batteries" thread. This thread is about the new Zebralight Q50, not why we choose AA batteries. Lets focus on the flashlight please. 

Low


----------



## CarpentryHero (May 26, 2011)

To each there own for battery preference, personally it depends on the application for me. I like lithium rechargeables for work, nimh for around the house and lithium primaries aa and aaa style for the cabin were I don't need them as much. 
Thats my rant on batteries   

I'll be buying both the sc600 and the Q50, because they fit two of the above categories of my life  
I seriously hope that none of my cells ever vent, just as I hoped over the last ten years my alkalines didn't leak, with diligence very few did, and I run ALOT of batteries  

I'm not normal but I'm almost normal


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (May 26, 2011)

uknewbie said:


> I do honestly wonder what this "emergency" is in which people would have more use out of a AA battery light?
> 
> Something like a power cut? How long do they last? I have plenty of charged up Li-ions to give me weeks of runtime.
> 
> What else exactly can happen where you have access to go buy AA cells but not electricity to charge your lights? How many people really need to think about this? I use my lights at home and work etc, not with thought that I might survive some nuclear fallout and need to loot a store for AA batteries!


 
Imagine you are in a state where all these tornados hit. You are on your way home and you have your 26650 light with you. You got home and realized you whole house is gone, not to mention your charger and extra batteries. So, where going to get charger for your 26650? Where you going to get some spare 26650 batteries?


----------



## uknewbie (May 26, 2011)

low said:


> Perhaps it would be best if you started a new "why choose AA batteries" thread. This thread is about the new Zebralight Q50, not why we choose AA batteries. Lets focus on the flashlight please.
> 
> Low


 
We _are _going a little off topic, but that comment could just as easily be aimed at _anyone _else who has chimed in on why they do/do not use AA. Slightly hard to "focus on the flashlight" when we have no pictures or real spec yet.

Anyway, each to their own I guess. I don't buy a torch thinking of whether or not a tornado might hit. If others do though then there are plenty to choose from. I do incidentally own some AAA/AA lights.

Back to what we do know: square shape, not cylindrical. I will reserve judgment having never owned a square bodied light, but I don't think it sounds overly comfortable to hold.

I think someone mentioned earlier that a square shape would be stronger than a circle, which I am pretty sure is not the case, a cylinder would be stronger. Not that this little light would probably ever need it.


----------



## Chongker (May 26, 2011)

I'd get one, especially if it comes in a "c" variant. Zebralight, you did mention there were plans for all your lights to come with a high CRI option right?


----------



## low (May 26, 2011)

uknewbie said:


> Back to what we do know: square shape, not cylindrical. I will reserve judgment having never owned a square bodied light, but I don't think it sounds overly comfortable to hold.




Unless of course it has those really cool finger grips in it. But then again 1.3 inchs wide x 3.8 inchs long is not to hard to hold unless you have very small hands.


----------



## Kalsu (May 26, 2011)

When I say emergency light I mean a light to have around the house in case the power goes out and other situations like that. I also put some merit in being able to get batteries for it nearly anywhere. Being able to have lithium primary batteries in it and not having to worry, as much, about leaking is a bonus. Like you said to each their own.

I don't think I would be using this light as an EDC, but it is hard to say for sure since there are no pictures yet. It sounds to me like a great utility, have around the house, sturdy, bright light. It will be interesting to learn more about it.


----------



## ZebraLight (May 26, 2011)

Chongker said:


> I'd get one, especially if it comes in a "c" variant. Zebralight, you did mention there were plans for all your lights to come with a high CRI option right?


 
XM-L lights (SC600, Q50, etc.) will not have their "c" variants in the near future.


----------



## pblanch (May 26, 2011)

I like the idea of 4AA with mega brightness with better run times on high. Was really considering the Fenix TK41 but 8 AA's seemed a little excessive, as my motto is; if you aren't gonna carry it everywhere why have it as you will never use it... or something like that. But I do have lots of sayings.

A 4AA model would the largest I would carry in a bag. I still cant picture it the 1.3*1.3 and from what I have seen by some of the descriptions a lot can't either. Oh well I will try and remain patient until the pre-orders come out. But I getting as excited about it as my SC600 that's on pre-order. And I wonder where all my money goes! 

I have never had a warm tint light before. I like the cool tints but have noticed after my H51 that many do have a green tint to them but only when comparing again a white wall. Maybe it will be a time to have a punt on the non-cool lights. I have gone through the Tacticool phase and although I love the forward clickies I just don't have that type of opportunity t use that function anymore.


----------



## JS_280 (May 27, 2011)

Awesome! Really looking forward to this light.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (May 27, 2011)

I know many of us are saving our pennies for this beauty. 

Zebralight, can you give us an est. price on this beast?


----------



## calflash (May 27, 2011)

Here is an attempt at imagining the Q50's size. Four AA's equal approximately 1.1" if they touch each other. I am thinking that with no carrier, they will most likely be touching. If that is the case, that leaves approximately a tenth of an inch for sidewalls minus the tolerances required to allow the batteries to slip in and out. Zebralight has achieved a pretty economical use of space it seems!







As far as strength goes, there is a very good chance the square design will be a tougher design. There is a significantly greater amount of material in the corners of a square light, that a typical round body would not have. That greatly reduces the risk of a sidewall ding or of the tube being squished. Of course much depends on the way the body of the Q50 is machined but most likely the thinnest part of the body will be no thinner than an average battery tube so it should be every bit as strong as a round tube plus the added mass on the corners. You can see what I mean by looking at the tail-end of my Zeno Cube. It really has four points where it is weakest - at the tangents of the machined battery chamber. Any other point on the body though, is going to be stronger.










This also raises a question in my mind. The tailcap will have to be very unique to accommodate four AA's without a battery carrier. What will it be like? Hmmmm????


----------



## Lightman2 (May 27, 2011)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> Imagine you are in a state where all these tornados hit. You are on your way home and you have your 26650 light with you. You got home and realized you whole house is gone, not to mention your charger and extra batteries. So, where going to get charger for your 26650? Where you going to get some spare 26650 batteries?


 
Exactly, thank you.


----------



## pblanch (May 27, 2011)

So it will will look like a rubic's cube.


----------



## uknewbie (May 27, 2011)

Don't mistake material for strength though. A circle is just an inherently stronger shape than pretty much all others, in terms of being crushed anyway.

That said I am sure it will be more than strong enough for just about anything it would face in reality.

I think the light is aimed at a different market than the SC600, I just hope they are distinct enough to make me want to buy this one as well.


----------



## Napalm (May 27, 2011)

I think that the 4xAA format is very interesting, promising and currently underrepresented. For a general use household light this looks an excellent solution. I remember that before the LED development one of the most popular formats was the 2xD one, with plenty of Maglite 2D sold to those that were looking for a quality light with a good compromise in size, weight, power and runtime.

Now you can have way more lumens and runtime in half the size, using the most common household battery in existence on Earth.

As for those asking why this is ideal as a household general/emergency light. Most households don't stock 2-3 Surefire lights and a pallet of CR-123s in the storm cellar. They are actually pretty much unprepared. But at any time there's straight access to a huge stash of AA batteries. Count the remotes, thermometers, clocks, radios, toys, alarms, detectors, power tools and other gizmos that are around you and that use 2 to 4 AAs each. I believe I have at least 50 AAs available around me at any time would I decide to scavenge them. And no CR123 in sight (I used to have one for a 35mm film compact camera; it's gone long time ago in a garage sale).

And don't forget that AA are available in any imaginable chemistry, from Zinc-Carbon to Lithium.

Why design yet another 2xCR123 "tactical" light of which there are a couple hundred models already available? The 4xAA market is untapped yet.

Nap.


----------



## LEDninja (May 27, 2011)

calflash said:


> This also raises a question in my mind. The tailcap will have to be very unique to accommodate four AA's without a battery carrier. What will it be like? Hmmmm????


Dorcy has been doing that since the last century.












The plate that holds the springs and contacts is on a spindle that rotates independently of the tailcap position.
In Dorcy's case it is the head. Should also work on a tail.


----------



## Harry999 (May 27, 2011)

I'm very interested in both a cool and warm Q50. Looks like a nice emergency light and general walking light. Not sure if I could edc it but could perhaps be kept in a bag?

Sent from my smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## calflash (May 27, 2011)

Mr Zebralight,
Will the bar stock be quad-bored or will it be a single bore large enough for the four AA's?


----------



## stp (May 27, 2011)

LEDninja said:


> Dorcy has been doing that since the last century.
> 
> The plate that holds the springs and contacts is on a spindle that rotates independently of the tailcap position.
> In Dorcy's case it is the head. Should also work on a tail.



The Dorcy is round, Zebralight will be rectangular so the tailcap will have to be quite unique because there will be no internal threading. I was thinking about making light like that long time ago for myself using aluminium profile. There is few interesting solutions and I'm curious which one will be choosen by Zebralight.


----------



## Lightman2 (May 27, 2011)

I will be buying one of these for sure. Just look at those run times and lumens .... WHAT 500 LUMENS FOR 2.1 hrs approx, that is just CRAZY BRIGHT. And on 4 x AA format cells!!! And at the dimensions given?? Get outta here, this thing will make a pretty nice retina burning tool for home defence with many outdoor applications and it will simply make those dark monsters just dissapear. I really like my new SC51 on 1 x AA which I thought was good but this beast seems just like what my doctor ordered. Oh and by the way I can only conclude that with 4 x AA's in a rotational position the reflector is going to be at least 1.25 inch diameter which means, HOPEFULLY, plenty of throw.


----------



## calflash (May 27, 2011)

uknewbie said:


> Don't mistake material for strength though. A circle is just an inherently stronger shape than pretty much all others, in terms of being crushed anyway.



Yea, I think your right. I guess what I'm thinking is IF it is machined with one circular battery chamber, the strength of the circle is still present. And then the extra wall thickness provided by the outer square edge should boost the durability of the circlular wall. But l guess it could be machined in any a number of ways. Are there any other ways the four batteries could be accommodated in a square - or examples of something close? I can't wait to see it either way.


----------



## dougw (May 27, 2011)

O
OO
 O
How about a configuration where the two horizontal centre batteries touch each other and the top and bottom touch the two centre ones thereby keeping them somewhat apart and allowing an overall dimension of about 1.25" X 1.625" depending a bit on the wall thickness of the light body. This might offer a more suitable grip size that was somewhat more rectangular and less square in profile.


----------



## StandardBattery (May 28, 2011)

ZebraLight said:


> No carrier needed. AA's are inserted.


I'm not really following this light as 4AA is not really exciting to me, but took a spin through the thread to see what all the excitement was. The no-carrier requirement is very nice.

Still I'm an 18650 fan, so this one in not on my want list *yet.
*


----------



## jhc37013 (May 28, 2011)

It would be nice if it could run off 2xAA, I think this would help make it a true emergency light for those who like survival preparedness. Most times scrounging for spare AA's you will find them in pairs, not a necessity for me the light sounds interesting enough.


----------



## applevision (May 28, 2011)

uknewbie said:


> ...I just hope they are distinct enough to make me want to buy this one as well.



One of my favorite quotes on CPF EVER! Spoken like a TRUE flashaholic 

Love it!


----------



## choombak (May 28, 2011)

Zebralight has some very innovative designs among modern lights - the side clickie, and the aluminium alloy as well. 4xAA is a fantastic configuration, especially since AA are commonly available. I can carry this light anywhere and everywhere, without the fear of anything. Yay!


----------



## Colorblinded (May 28, 2011)

jhc37013 said:


> It would be nice if it could run off 2xAA, I think this would help make it a true emergency light for those who like survival preparedness. Most times scrounging for spare AA's you will find them in pairs, not a necessity for me the light sounds interesting enough.


 Not a necessity for me either but it's a great idea.


----------



## calflash (May 28, 2011)

Colorblinded said:


> Not a necessity for me either but it's a great idea.


 
+1


----------



## ZebraLight (May 28, 2011)

jhc37013 said:


> It would be nice if it could run off 2xAA, I think this would help make it a true emergency light for those who like survival preparedness. Most times scrounging for spare AA's you will find them in pairs, not a necessity for me the light sounds interesting enough.



The circuit in the Q50 can operate with only 2AA, but the output levels are limited.


----------



## Colorblinded (May 28, 2011)

ZebraLight said:


> The circuit in the Q50 can operate with only 2AA, but the output levels are limited.


Excellent! And pretty much what I expected.


----------



## Harry999 (May 28, 2011)

That adds even more usefulness to a light that might be used in emergency circumstances. Very impressive Zebralight! 

I am definitely getting a cool and warm version when they are available. Is there any possibility that a 'c' version might be available as well?

Sent from my smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZebraLight (May 28, 2011)

Harry999 said:


> That adds even more usefulness to a light that might be used in emergency circumstances. Very impressive Zebralight!
> 
> I am definitely getting a cool and warm version when they are available. Is there any possibility that a 'c' version might be available as well?
> 
> Sent from my smart phone using Tapatalk


 
No 'c' version in the near future, until there is a 'c' version XM-L LED.


----------



## uknewbie (May 28, 2011)

ZebraLight said:


> No 'c' version in the near future, until there is a 'c' version XM-L LED.


 
What exactly is a c version xml?


----------



## ZebraLight (May 28, 2011)

uknewbie said:


> What exactly is a c version xml?



What I was trying to say is 'until there is a higher CRI XML'


----------



## Harry999 (May 28, 2011)

Excellent! My SC51c will keep my desire for high CRI lights satisfied until then. At least until you start bringing the head lamp versions out.

Sent from my smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lite_me (May 28, 2011)

:mecry: I want one. Make sure it can tailstand please.


----------



## tygger (May 28, 2011)

Wow, excellent news George. The H502 and Q50 will complement eachother nicely. :thumbsup:


----------



## uknewbie (May 28, 2011)

applevision said:


> One of my favorite quotes on CPF EVER! Spoken like a TRUE flashaholic
> 
> Love it!


 

:lolsign:

:twothumbs


----------



## pblanch (May 29, 2011)

If it looks like a rubics cube it will have 5 sides to tailstand on. Now that's innovative and cutting edge.

It will looks like Dr Whos Physic mail server thing.


----------



## Colorblinded (May 29, 2011)

Harry999 said:


> Excellent! My SC51c will keep my desire for high CRI lights satisfied until then. At least until you start bringing the head lamp versions out.
> 
> Sent from my smart phone using Tapatalk


 I haven't seen that light before but it looks quite nice, I've been wanting to get some high CRI lights. Not sure that's as high as I'd like though at 85, but the price is certainly reasonable.


----------



## LEDninja (May 30, 2011)

stp said:


> The Dorcy is round, Zebralight will be rectangular so the tailcap will have to be quite unique because there will be no internal threading. I was thinking about making light like that long time ago for myself using aluminium profile. There is few interesting solutions and I'm curious which one will be choosen by Zebralight.


Square tailcaps do not stop Dorcy. 41-4750 180 Lumen 4AA LED









-
Zebralights have the control button on the head. There is no need to have a separate tailcap. Zebralight could have the break for loading batteries at the front where there is more room for a spindle.
It would be interesting to see what Zebralight comes up with.


----------



## stp (May 30, 2011)

LEDninja said:


> Square tailcaps do not stop Dorcy. 41-4750 180 Lumen 4AA LED
> Zebralights have the control button on the head. There is no need to have a separate tailcap. Zebralight could have the break for loading batteries at the front where there is more room for a spindle.
> It would be interesting to see what Zebralight comes up with.



Yes, but Dorcy is bigger and takes only 2AA side by side...this is how it looks in ZebraLight case based on the 1.3inch given by them: 











as you can see if you want to fit 4AA in round hole it will have to be bigger. Of course it's possible that they will make it like you said - access to the battery compartment from round head side but I bet on entirely square flashlight with smaller round reflector that fits inside (like xeno). It looks better IMHO and is more cost effective to make (less material to mill out). If so then they will have to use some not standard tailcap or connector with head.

Hmm...or maybe they are going to make it from plastic??? ...George?

I took a look once again at the spreadsheet from ZL and the column with dimensions is called "bezel diameter" so I guess the head will be square too.


----------



## Burgess (May 30, 2011)

To stp --


Thank you for that Excellent diagram.


:thumbsup:
_


----------



## Federal LG (May 30, 2011)




----------



## jhc37013 (May 31, 2011)

Burgess said:


> To stp --
> 
> 
> Thank you for that Excellent diagram.



+1

Wonder how that diagram would look if the outer red diameter wrapped around the battery's like a clover pattern with a slight wedge in between the batteries to make changing them easy.


----------



## stp (May 31, 2011)

Thanks, I'm glad that you like it guys 
I may do some 2d/3d contraptions how it could look but I'm currently short on time so I can't promise when/if it happen.


----------



## tre (May 31, 2011)

looks interesting. I like to have a good amount of AA lights around the house for power outages.


----------



## NickBose (Jun 3, 2011)

IMHO, the only serious competitor to the upcoming Q50 is Sunwayman M40A. If Q50 can beat it not only in terms of output but in price as well then it will surely sell like hot cake. Having said that I reckon the ring on the Sunwayman must be very convenient in use.


----------



## stp (Jun 3, 2011)

Ok here it is, three different designs. They are all very simple without any fins, knurling, threads or a way to connect head with body (but I left some space for that inside) It's just speculation about form factor. IMHO ZebraLight will do something similar to that one in first column. 

Middle column has the same body but bigger round head - they wrote in spreadsheet that it's 1.3in * 1.3in bezel diameter so I don't think we will see something like that. 

The last column is the clover design proposed by jhc37013 (did I get you right?) I made more visible rounded square "tailcap" in that one because otherwise it looked very stupid. I also used head from the first because the "wedges" would force the reflector to be much smaller (also getting in the button way). Better grip but probably more expensive to make. Of course they could use four small reflectors in clover head - it could look very cool but Q50 will be 1*XM-L as far as we know. 

Here is the link to gallery just in case: http://min.us/mveQg4z Have a nice day :wave:


----------



## ZebraLight (Jun 3, 2011)

stp said:


> IMHO ZebraLight will do something similar to that one in first column.


 
Yes, exactly. 

The head and body are not 'connected', they are in one piece.


----------



## Napalm (Jun 3, 2011)

ZebraLight said:


> Yes, exactly.
> 
> The head and body are not 'connected', they are in one piece.


 
A 4xAA Xeno Cube? 

Nap.


----------



## stp (Jun 3, 2011)

ZebraLight said:


> Yes, exactly.
> 
> The head and body are not 'connected', they are in one piece.



 So there will be a tailcap? How it will be joined? Small screw getting in the middle of light - between the batteries or something else?


----------



## ZebraLight (Jun 3, 2011)

stp said:


> So there will be a tailcap? Small screw getting in the middle of light - between the batteries?


 
Yes. 

There is a screw, and you can use fingers or quarters to screw/unscrew.


----------



## stp (Jun 3, 2011)

ZebraLight said:


> Yes.
> 
> There is a screw, and you can use fingers or quarters to screw/unscrew.



Thanks for all your answers. Last question from me: aluminum body or plastic? (just checking)


----------



## jhc37013 (Jun 3, 2011)

*stp* that's some impressive looking work, it looks like you know what your doing and it's fun to speculate what the final product may look like, thanks for taking the time and putting idea's to work here in the forum.


----------



## stp (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks, I usually don't do that but this light hits my sweet spot. I always wanted something like that, to the point that I started thinking about making it myself. If it would have flood to spot capabilities and infinitely variable ring used as one of the modes accessible from the button it would be my dream come true light. Even without it I'm still very interested in that light


----------



## NonSenCe (Jun 3, 2011)

zebralight.. thank you! very neat innovations you are bringing out! the ability to run with two AA also is good idea. (small wish.. make the clicky more sunken in or stiffer to actuate than in sc50)

i still hope you one day also make that 2AA stacked prototype you had in plans before.. call it Jr. version of this new 4AA  

and thanks for the high cri lights you are making! (preordered one)


stp: nice plans. i like all 3 versions.. hahah. the square looks neat. the fluted makes me think of goog grip surface.


----------



## calflash (Jun 3, 2011)

Just to echo the thoughts above, thanks for those renderings! Excellent work! I really like that first one.

I just recieved the XML M40A which in my mind is the closest competition to this new light (despite the enormous size difference). One thought about UI - I think Zebralight has a superior UI because of the ability to reach high or low with one press of the button. With my M40A, I miss not being able to get to high without seeing low and medium. Bottom line, I like the M40A, but I don't think it will have anything on this light!


----------



## Colorblinded (Jun 3, 2011)

NickBose said:


> IMHO, the only serious competitor to the upcoming Q50 is Sunwayman M40A. If Q50 can beat it not only in terms of output but in price as well then it will surely sell like hot cake. Having said that I reckon the ring on the Sunwayman must be very convenient in use.


You reckon correctly. I quite like the control ring on my M40A. I don't know what Zebralight's control interface is like but people seem to like them enough so I'm looking forward to this Q50 regardless, even though I think magnetic control rings (ideally with a separate power switch) are probably an ideal control mechanism.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jun 3, 2011)

What is the price point on the Q50?


----------



## PhotonSuperposition (Jun 3, 2011)

This light has me genuinely excited. I love all of my little ZL headlamps, as does any other camper or hiker that sees them. They work great as area lights during power outages too. I don't know whether to make this, or the sweet SC600, my first torch from you guys. Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## tre (Jun 3, 2011)

Colorblinded said:


> I don't know what Zebralight's control interface is like....... even though I think magnetic control rings are probably an ideal control mechanism.


 
I am betting you change your mind once you get your hands on this light. I have no found a better UI in any light yet.


----------



## Lightman2 (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks STP.


----------



## NickBose (Jun 4, 2011)

stp said:


> So there will be a tailcap? How it will be joined? Small screw getting in the middle of light - between the batteries or something else?


 


ZebraLight said:


> Yes.
> 
> There is a screw, and you can use fingers or quarters to screw/unscrew.



Not sure I understood that. Care to elaborate a bit more? (one more drawing maybe :naughty

(I was wrong thinking a round cap with a floating/free-spinning contact plate like in the old Dorcy 4xAA)


----------



## calflash (Jun 4, 2011)

This definately won't keep me from buying this light but out of curiosity, will there be a lockout feature possible with this type of tailcap?


----------



## PhotonSuperposition (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm really excited by this light, and the SC600. . .I'm not sure which I would prefer. Will this new 4AA light have the same level of waterproof as the SC600? Does it have a battery carrier, or does it have machined slots for the batteries in the shaft of the light? I want to see one! lol


----------



## moshow9 (Jun 5, 2011)

PhotonSuperposition said:


> Does it have a battery carrier, or does it have machined slots for the batteries in the shaft of the light? I want to see one! lol


 There will be no carrier. 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ht-4-AA-Q50!&p=3655406&viewfull=1#post3655406


----------



## Lightman2 (Jun 5, 2011)

PhotonSuperposition said:


> I'm really excited by this light, and the SC600. . .I'm not sure which I would prefer. Will this new 4AA light have the same level of waterproof as the SC600? Does it have a battery carrier, or does it have machined slots for the batteries in the shaft of the light? I want to see one! lol


 
Waterproof will be standard IPX-8. No carrier, see previous posts on this thread to learn more.


----------



## PhotonSuperposition (Jun 5, 2011)

How did I miss that? lol Cool, that should improve the and heft of the light too.


----------



## stp (Jun 6, 2011)

NickBose said:


> Not sure I understood that. Care to elaborate a bit more? (one more drawing maybe :naughty



Here you are :wave::






Obviously it could be more or less hidden. The tailcap and the screw will be probably joined together so you will not have to hunt for screw in the carpet ;-) we will see in few months 
Btw. I would like to remind you that it will be rechargeable (this is a feature I don't care about much myself) ...so there will be some connector somewhere also.


----------



## ZebraLight (Jun 6, 2011)

stp said:


> Here you are :wave::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very very close.

The taicap is inside of the aluminum body. The screw has a semi-circle wire on it.


----------



## JA(me)S (Jun 6, 2011)

ZebraLight said:


> Very very close.


 And the light's body is machined from one piece of aluminum, right?

- Jas.


----------



## ZebraLight (Jun 6, 2011)

JA(me)S said:


> And the light's body is machined from one piece of aluminum, right?
> 
> - Jas.


 
Yes.


----------



## stp (Jun 6, 2011)

Last one for some time just to put all what we know in picture (unibody, wire on the screw)


----------



## CarpentryHero (Jun 6, 2011)

NIIIICE, how much?


----------



## tre (Jun 6, 2011)

great work stp. I will be purchasing the neutral version of this (and the SC600).


----------



## Burgess (Jun 6, 2011)

Excellent work, STP !


Excellent work, ZebraLight !


:goodjob::kewlpics::thanks:
_


----------



## Thujone (Jun 6, 2011)

Last render looks awesome, consider me on board this excitement boat.


----------



## applevision (Jun 6, 2011)

Gorgeous render! Thank you!
I. Am. In!


----------



## Colorblinded (Jun 6, 2011)

I just keep getting more interested. The overall compactness and the output settings especially will make this a very nice battery carrier flashlight for my camera bag indeed!


----------



## chicken dave (Jun 6, 2011)

stp - Thanks very much for your work. I'm drooling over this light! You mentioned that it is going to be rechargeable - anyone have more information on this?


----------



## Sci Fii (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow. I had such high hopes for this light. Love the 4AA setup using safe battery chemistry but if it looks like this count me out. Not only is it unattractive (MO of course) but I can't for the life of me see how it will be comfortable to hold. There's a reason baseball bats are the shape they are ( and not square).


----------



## recDNA (Jun 6, 2011)

I love the looks of this light. I hope it can take 4 X L91.


----------



## stp (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks all.


chicken dave said:


> You mentioned that it is going to be rechargeable - anyone have more information on this?



It's from HERE it's linked on the ZebraLight webpage. Rechargeable is the one and only word in the notes column describing Q50. I don't know any more details.



Sci Fii said:


> Not only is it unattractive (MO of course) but I can't for the life of me see how it will be comfortable to hold. There's a reason baseball bats are the shape they are ( and not square).



Keep in mind that it's only my interpretation based on informations from ZL. We don't know how much they decided to not disclose for obvious reasons. 
Get 4xAA, tape them together with scotch, try to hold it - not that bad IMHO. Of course everybody's is entitled to their own opinion and I don't know light satisficing everybody. Here you trade some holding ergonomy for smaller size.


----------



## Harry999 (Jun 6, 2011)

I like it a lot. So the charger for eneloop cells will be built into the light? What a great idea.

I am looking forward to both a cool & neutral version. Eventually a 'c' version would be nice as well.

Sent from my smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## papageorgio (Jun 6, 2011)

I dont know if i am too keen on the charger port being built into the light. It seems you would be better off using a Maha or something on your own to maximize the life/charge on the battery and a port seems like it would compromise the waterproofness of the light (and take away from the sleekness!) Other than that, count me in!


----------



## Colorblinded (Jun 6, 2011)

I am kind of hoping it's not built in to the light but I'm sure some people would use it. Certainly not too convenient if you need another AC brick just to charge your flashlight.


----------



## Deal4 (Jun 6, 2011)

Sorry if I missed it, but is there some kind of release date for this light?
I can't wait to see some actual photos!


----------



## cave dave (Jun 6, 2011)

ZL, 
I would love an accessory screw on removable bicycle mount that slides into a bracket on the handlebars.


----------



## NickBose (Jun 7, 2011)

stp said:


> Last one for some time just to put all what we know in picture (unibody, wire on the screw)


 
Cool. Thanks for the drawings.

I think the switch will be round like existing ones rather than square

I don't like the idea of it being rechargeable (i.e having a charging port)

Zebralight: it's important to make sure the screw is not loose (attached to tailcap somehow) and it's easy to grip, like caps on existing SC lights


----------



## pblanch (Jun 7, 2011)

*Inductive charging??*

Still I am not really sold on the design. I like the format of 4AA's ...but a square. :shakehead

It may look better in real life.

By the way those CAD drawings are fantastic.


----------



## Lightman2 (Jun 7, 2011)

Deal4 said:


> Sorry if I missed it, but is there some kind of release date for this light?
> I can't wait to see some actual photos!


 
3rd quarter this year.


----------



## Lightman2 (Jun 7, 2011)

stp said:


> Last one for some time just to put all what we know in picture (unibody, wire on the screw)


 
As long as that D ring is a sturdy one so we can get enough torque to be able to seal that tailcap. Sorry if I missed the boat but this is a AA light right? If not then I will unfortunately have to pass.


----------



## Deal4 (Jun 7, 2011)

Lightman2 said:


> 3rd quarter this year.


thanks for the info Lightman2!
Shad


----------



## Black Frog (Jun 7, 2011)

ummm..... can I preorder yet?


----------



## low (Jun 7, 2011)

Lightman2 said:


> Sorry if I missed the boat but this is a AA light right?


 

Yes, it will take 4 AA batteries.


----------



## dougw (Jun 7, 2011)

I mentioned earlier in this thread that a more rectangular cross section profile might offer a more user friendly grip as opposed to the square profile. After all, how often do we see a hand gun grip that is square in cross section? By placing two "horizontal" batteries touching each other and then placing the other two above and below so the they touch the first two but will be held somewhat apart, a different body profile would be created that would be more rectangular in shape. This might alleviate at least one objection that a square light might be uncomfortable to hold. I can't do cad drawings but perhaps "stp" could show a cross section of a rectangular body light. Comments Zebra Light?


----------



## NET WT (Jun 7, 2011)

I am interested in this light. Can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## NickBose (Jun 7, 2011)

dougw said:


> a more rectangular cross section profile might offer a more user friendly grip ... Comments Zebra Light?



Too late now. The light must be in production by now if Q3 release is planned

Rectangular is indeed better but square is OK for me.


----------



## Colorblinded (Jun 7, 2011)

Personally I like the square profile. And based on your description it sounds more like it would become a parallelogram.

Still, square is better for fitting a larger reflector in.


----------



## jcw122 (Jun 7, 2011)

4xAA at those light levels doesn't sound safe...


----------



## NickBose (Jun 7, 2011)

jcw122 said:


> 4xAA at those light levels doesn't sound safe...



What levels? Did ZL release any official info?


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 7, 2011)

dougw said:


> I mentioned earlier in this thread that a more rectangular cross section profile might offer a more user friendly grip as opposed to the square profile. After all, how often do we see a hand gun grip that is square in cross section? By placing two "horizontal" batteries touching each other and then placing the other two above and below so the they touch the first two but will be held somewhat apart, a different body profile would be created that would be more rectangular in shape. This might alleviate at least one objection that a square light might be uncomfortable to hold. I can't do cad drawings but perhaps "stp" could show a cross section of a rectangular body light. Comments Zebra Light?



I do agree that a rectangular profile is more suited for our human hand, like the shapes of Fenix LD40 or the upcoming Jetbeam PA40. I guess Zebralight is trying to make the Q50 as a compact and different looking light at a time when every other manufacturers are releasing lights that looks like a copy of the other.


----------



## Samy (Jun 7, 2011)

I like this light concept. I only use AA's so this is right up my alley! I will be looking at it when it's released.

Cheers


----------



## stp (Jun 8, 2011)

dougw said:


> ...but perhaps "stp" could show a cross section of a rectangular body light.



Ask and ye shall receive :devil: 






Nice concept but:
-Trying to lay down on a table light like this would make my OCD go crazy :sick2:
-I like nice square or rectangular things that I can pack neatly.
-I'm not sure with one would be more comfortable to hold.
-I would like to point that if you rotate the right one (Q50) by 45 degrees right or left it will be not that far away from your proposition. Because of it's square shape we just don't think about orientating it that way and holding by "corners".



jcw122 said:


> 4xAA at those light levels doesn't sound safe...



What do you mean? I never heard about exploding NiMH's?



NickBose said:


> What levels? Did ZL release any official info?



Yes, somwhere at the begining of this thread ZL said that they want to make light similar to SC600 but powered by AA and because Q50 is bigger they may drive it little harder for longer thanks to better thermal properties.


----------



## leon2245 (Jun 8, 2011)

Still i'd have preferred something like that or maybe even all four batteries flat, in the same plane, even if it were bigger. But thinner. I think this one's only three, but i like the shape of this energizer:


----------



## NickBose (Jun 8, 2011)

stp said:


> Yes, somwhere at the begining of this thread ZL said that they want to make light similar to SC600 but powered by AA and because Q50 is bigger they may drive it little harder for longer thanks to better thermal properties.


 
SC600 output is not good enough for me - 500 lumen only, with 750 in just 5 minutes!

They can squeeze 200 lumen out of one AA, no reason why it's not 800 lumen from 4xAA and a much bigger mass for heat


----------



## Lightman2 (Jun 8, 2011)

NickBose said:


> What levels? Did ZL release any official info?


 
Right at the start of this thread Zebra said that the Q50 would be similar in light output as the SC600.


----------



## pblanch (Jun 8, 2011)

George has already said 1*3 x 1*3

I would like to have seen the rectangular. I think square will be uncomfortable.

Then again 2x2 like a LD40 would have been a winner. Its already too big for a pocket size but in a bag would be good (like the SC600)


----------



## Stanley_BA (Jun 8, 2011)

News in Zebralight sheet - 800 lumen max for Q50, price 99 $ and the word rechargeable is scratched...


----------



## GeoBruin (Jun 8, 2011)

Ah! You're right! 800 lm and no rechargeable. This is crazy. It's like these "anonymous users" are monitoring the thread and incorporating suggestions on the fly. That's it. If this thing will really make 800 lumens, I'm going to DD my S12 this weekend. No sense in having an SST-90 light that makes 800 lumens when I can get it from a ZL at much better efficiency.


----------



## Colorblinded (Jun 8, 2011)

If those specs are true, I'm sold (mostly). Yes 800 lumens is nice but I don't like the 6300K CCT. Give me a neutral white and I will definitely be getting one.


----------



## low (Jun 8, 2011)

Colorblinded said:


> If those specs are true, I'm sold (mostly). Yes 800 lumens is nice but I don't like the 6300K CCT. Give me a neutral white and I will definitely be getting one.




Well, George from Zebralight said they they will release the neutral version at the same time the release the cool version.


----------



## NickBose (Jun 8, 2011)

Stanley_BA said:


> News in Zebralight sheet - 800 lumen max for Q50, price 99 $ and the word rechargeable is scratched...


 
Way to go Zebralight! As I've always said 1AA=200lumen so 4AA must be = 800lumen simple math. And that price seems right, giving Sunwayman M40A a run for the money.

I hope they drive the neutral a bit harder so the drop in lumen is not much.


----------



## dougw (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey stp. What if you retained the battery layout as shown with the diamond profile but put a rectangle around them?


----------



## pblanch (Jun 8, 2011)

800Lm but for how long. Will there be a 5min timer like the SC600. It looks like it will be noticeably bigger and thus be able to absorb/shed more heat but will that transfer to longer timer run down?

Still need to have a look at what it looks like.


----------



## stp (Jun 9, 2011)

dougw said:


> Hey stp. What if you retained the battery layout as shown with the diamond profile but put a rectangle around them?











NickBose said:


> 800Lm but for how long. Will there be a 5min timer like the SC600...


 In the spreadsheet SC600 has max output described like this: "500/750", Q50: "800" so I guess that there will be no timer.


----------



## pblanch (Jun 9, 2011)

I like the 3rd configuration. Could see that in my hands.


----------



## moshow9 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm much prefer the original concept (#2 in the above) myself.


----------



## JA(me)S (Jun 9, 2011)

stp said:


> In the spreadsheet SC600 has max output described like this: "500/750", Q50: "800" so I guess that there will be no timer.


It now reads "800/500".

- Jas.


----------



## stp (Jun 9, 2011)

JA(me)S said:


> It now reads "800/500".



That was fast.

Hello ZL ninja :wave:


----------



## dougw (Jun 9, 2011)

The 3rd config looks great and retains same reflector dia as the square profile. The 4th config, although a bit small and would be preferable for some; allows for only a smaller reflector. I don't know the ramifications of the two sizes of reflectors but the rectangular profile is surely the way to go. Based on target timing of 3rd quarter release, it is likely too late for Zebra Light to change any design profiles - unless they are already ahead of our thinking and have already gone to the retangular shape.


----------



## stp (Jun 9, 2011)

Matter of preference, for me smaller=better. I taped 8 AA together to get something similar to Q50 in shape and IMHO it holds good. It would be nice travel light but the price is little high for me. I'm going to buy H51 now and H502 later so it gets kinda hard to buy Q50 also, well we will see.


----------



## Colorblinded (Jun 9, 2011)

moshow9 said:


> I'm much prefer the original concept (#2 in the above) myself.


 Same, I don't really care to see it change to any of these other shapes but people will always nitpick. Hopefully they'll stick with what they've been working on because it looks good so far.


----------



## LEDninja (Jun 9, 2011)

There needs to be a post up the middle for the screw that holds the tailcap in place to screw into.
Concept 1 has no space for it.
Concept 2 (square) has space for it.
Concept 3 & 4 has space in the corners. Requires 2 screws. If not tightened evenly the tailcap may tilt and leak.


----------



## RedForest UK (Jun 9, 2011)

True, I'm sure they thought it through before deciding what shape to make it. I'm hoping they add finger grooves around the edges of the square to make it more ergonomic like the SC600.


----------



## stp (Jun 9, 2011)

LEDninja said:


> There needs to be a post up the middle for the screw that holds the tailcap in place to screw into.
> Concept 1 has no space for it.
> Concept 2 (square) has space for it.
> Concept 3 & 4 has space in the corners. Requires 2 screws. If not tightened evenly the tailcap may tilt and leak.



It's not that important for me - I prefer the original concept too but I think that it's possible to make air tight tailcap that wouldn't need screw/threads at all. It would be more complicated but all the concepts could be realized.


----------



## JA(me)S (Jun 9, 2011)

stp said:


> ...but I think that it's possible to make air tight tailcap that wouldn't need screw/threads at all. It would be more complicated but all the concepts could be realized.


 - Jas.


----------



## NickBose (Jun 9, 2011)

JA(me)S said:


> It now reads "800/500".
> 
> - Jas.



Oh no! I was hoping constant output of 800



RedForest UK said:


> finger grooves around the edges of the square to make it more ergonomic like the SC600.



My good Lord. I can't stand anything with finger dents on them. Grabbing a light, then you have to adjust your hand so the fingers fit the dents? Before finding the switch? I'd rather wish for some reasonable, "just right", knurling.


----------



## NickBose (Jun 9, 2011)

Duplicated - deleted


----------



## low (Jun 9, 2011)

NickBose said:


> My good Lord. I can't stand anything with finger dents on them. Grabbing a light, then you have to adjust your hand so the fingers fit the dents? Before finding the switch?



Nah, it's the other way around, you just go straght for the switch and the finger indents will mysteriously line up.


----------



## Colorblinded (Jun 9, 2011)

low said:


> Nah, it's the other way around, you just go straght for the switch and the finger indents will mysteriously line up.


 That's kind of what I was thinking.


----------



## calflash (Jun 10, 2011)

To the folks at Zebralight, I have three more questions:

The anodizing is excellent on your lights but I think this one would look great in bare aluminum - is it possible to order the Q50 like that?

Will this light have a smooth reflector or op reflector like your other lights, or will there be an option?

We are getting so close to third quarter - are there any pictures and more specific release dates you can share?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## LEDninja (Jun 10, 2011)

I just looked at the ZL model list.
There is no Q50W listed.
640/400L in neutral tint would not be bad.


----------



## ZebraLight (Jun 13, 2011)

calflash said:


> To the folks at Zebralight, I have three more questions:
> 
> The anodizing is excellent on your lights but I think this one would look great in bare aluminum - is it possible to order the Q50 like that?
> 
> ...



1. Yes, you can order the Q50 in bare aluminum.
2. All Q50's come with op reflectors. 
3. No specific dates.


----------



## ZebraLight (Jun 13, 2011)

LEDninja said:


> I just looked at the ZL model list.
> There is no Q50W listed.
> 640/400L in neutral tint would not be bad.



The 'future' list in the google sheet is a partial list.


----------



## Napalm (Jun 13, 2011)

Mhhh let's see something really innovative.... like a triangular body using square battery cells....


----------



## subwoofer (Jun 13, 2011)

I am really excited about this light.

Square body machined out of 1 piece of aluminium
4AA but 2AA can be used
ZL side click switch with usual ZL interface

If the output specs are similar to the SC600 this will be a must buy for me.

When can I get one?!

Are there any prototype photos?


----------



## ZebraLight (Jun 13, 2011)

subwoofer said:


> I am really excited about this light.
> 
> Square body machined out of 1 piece of aluminium
> 4AA but 2AA can be used
> ...


 
The Q50 output will be slightly above the SC600, and with a longer than 5min timer in the turbo mode. We are still shooting for the Q3 (Jul, Aug, or Sept) release.

Edit: longer runtimes, compared to the SC600, with the new Eneloop Pro.


----------



## calflash (Jun 13, 2011)

ZebraLight said:


> 1. Yes, you can order the Q50 in bare aluminum.
> 2. All Q50's come with op reflectors.
> 3. No specific dates.


 
Thanks for the answers!

(4) AA's - or two. Bare aluminum and anodized options. Longer runtimes. Higher output. This light is sounding better and better. I don't think I will order only one. I might "need" several. 

Will it have a clip? If so will it be to clip the light vertical (i.e. pocket) or horizontal (i.e. belt)?


----------



## applevision (Jun 13, 2011)

ZebraLight said:


> The Q50 output will be slightly above the SC600, and with a longer than 5min timer in the turbo mode. We are still shooting for the Q3 (Jul, Aug, or Sept) release.
> 
> Edit: longer runtimes, compared to the SC600, with the new Eneloop Pro.


 
Killing me! Please take my money!! The SC600 is now my favorite light OF ALL TIME... but I think that this one may take the cake! Am I going crazy or are these REVOLUTIONARY lights? Speaking about the SC600 from experience but presuming the the Q50 will be follow suite: The fit & finish, the amazing range of brightness, the super high efficiency, the perfect-to-me UI... And now a AA light that outperforms an 18650! Holy cow. Holy cow. Holy cow!


----------



## B0wz3r (Jun 13, 2011)

This light sounds like a great emergency prep light; two or four cells, and very stable when tail standing because of the shape and short stature of the light. I'll be waiting eagerly to see what it's like, and will consider buying one as a general 'house' flashlight.


----------



## Mike V (Jun 14, 2011)

This light sounds amazing.

Just when you think there is no more innovation in Flashlights.
Well done Zebralight guys!

I will definitely purchase.


----------



## Deal4 (Jun 14, 2011)

Mike V said:


> This light sounds amazing.
> 
> Just when you think there is no more innovation in Flashlights.
> Well done Zebralight guys!
> ...


+1! I can hardly wait!


----------



## silverglow (Jun 14, 2011)

Also for me this new light is really something to look forward to, considering the info available so far and Zebralight's high quality! Hopefully they will be able to release it before September, so I can get it for my birthday.


----------



## recDNA (Jun 14, 2011)

I expect this to be my first zebralight.


----------



## NickBose (Jun 14, 2011)

recDNA said:


> I expect this to be my first zebralight.


 Hmm more than 3,300 posts and only now the first zebralight - you will see how much you have missed when you receive the first one


----------



## B0wz3r (Jun 15, 2011)

I love both my Zebras, my SC50w+ and my H51w. 

I'd have more now, but the wife is making me pay down the CC before I can get any new toys, er, tools.


----------



## Colorblinded (Jun 15, 2011)

recDNA said:


> I expect this to be my first zebralight.


 same


----------



## Acid87 (Jun 15, 2011)

I own the xeno cube and not a great fan on the shape but to be honest this just sounds too good to pass up. Third Zebralight lucky? All are great but this sounds AWESOME!


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 15, 2011)

that thing screams faux modern even back in 1984 when it was new. They were trying to pass off that dated design back then as some modern light when it was a thinly veiled early 70's or even later 60's design.



leon2245 said:


> Still i'd have preferred something like that or maybe even all four batteries flat, in the same plane, even if it were bigger. But thinner. I think this one's only three, but i like the shape of this energizer:


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 15, 2011)

what is this Eneloop Pro you speak of?



ZebraLight said:


> The Q50 output will be slightly above the SC600, and with a longer than 5min timer in the turbo mode. We are still shooting for the Q3 (Jul, Aug, or Sept) release.
> 
> Edit: longer runtimes, compared to the SC600, with the new Eneloop Pro.


----------



## JA(me)S (Jun 15, 2011)

Beacon of Light said:


> what is this Eneloop Pro you speak of?


Press release

edit: same thing as Eneloop XX

- Jas.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 15, 2011)

ahhh thanks. So is this different than what I've seen mentioned on CFP lately as referred to as Eneloop XX?

EDIT: I see you beat me to it haha


----------



## low (Jun 15, 2011)

Acid87 said:


> I own the xeno cube and not a great fan on the shape but to be honest this just sounds too good to pass up. Third Zebralight lucky? All are great but this sounds AWESOME!


 
It does sound great. It will not be a cube at 1.3"x1.3"x3.8". I cut a piece of foamboard insulation to these specs and it is quite easy to hold. The joint of you turns the corner and allows you to grip rather good. Round off the edges and add some finger grips and it should rock. In my hand it feels a tad short, but not to fat. My pinky finger does not get to help hold it, which feels a little weird. But a very easy hold.

Low


----------



## Deal4 (Jun 16, 2011)

Does anyone have a clue what price we will be looking at for this light?


----------



## RedForest UK (Jun 16, 2011)

Hopefully $99 like the SC600, but possibly a little more.


----------



## low (Jun 16, 2011)

More good news. I have a piece of wood that measures 1.3"x1.3"x3.8" in my right front bluejean's pocket. Relaxed fit perhaps, but it is a very easy ride in my pocket. The large flat surface seems to dissipate any pressure point there may be. I was worried I would not like a square chunk in my pocket, but this is OK. 

Another good thing is once you put it in your pocket it comes out the the same way. No hunting for the switch. Pocket it with the switch facing your zipper and when you are ready for it, guess what? The switch will be facing you zipper, no hunting for it. It don't roll.

But I might add to Zebralight, this little puppy would love a very well built holster. As an accessory or with the light. I would buy it. 

Low


----------



## leon2245 (Jun 17, 2011)

*lol 1984*



Beacon of Light said:


> that thing screams faux modern even back in 1984 when it was new. They were trying to pass off that dated design back then as some modern light when it was a thinly veiled early 70's or even later 60's design.


 
No, my only problem with that design is that it's in halves. It has a seam down the entire length of its body, on the edge. But I posted it to this thread only to demonstrate my preferred body shape with multiple AA's (a rectangular >> square cross section).

Either way I can't wait to see pics of this one.


----------



## hazna (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: lol 1984*

I can't believe there's 8 pages of posts on this flashlight that hasn't even had a solid release date yet. Just goes to show the interest people have on 4xAA format. I just hope zebralight deliver everything that has been promised on this one


----------



## Lightman2 (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: lol 1984*



hazna said:


> I can't believe there's 8 pages of posts on this flashlight that hasn't even had a solid release date yet. Just goes to show the interest people have on 4xAA format. I just hope zebralight deliver everything that has been promised on this one


 
I think it is a combination of features that makes this light so much of a 'MUST HAVE' 4 x AA's offers a range of cell types and with power being similar to that of the SC600 with the XML makes it pretty desirable.


----------



## leon2245 (Jun 20, 2011)

low said:


> https://spreadsheets0.google.com/cc...ep9oEsA_P1UHuMKQ&hl=en&authkey=CNqP6KIC#gid=0


 

So no one has seen a prototype or any pics of this one yet?


----------



## PhotonSuperposition (Jun 20, 2011)

I wish, this torch has me pretty excited. I hope that they machine out the battery compartment so that there are circles or semi-circles of metal around the batteries, that would make it super tough. Four circles are stronger than one square!

The prototype will show up soon, I'm sure.


----------



## leon2245 (Jun 21, 2011)

PhotonSuperposition said:


> I wish, this torch has me pretty excited. I hope that they machine out the battery compartment so that there are circles or* semi-circles of metal around the batteries*, that would make it super tough. Four circles are stronger than one square!
> 
> The prototype will show up soon, I'm sure.




That does sound better than a plastic insert or something.


----------



## NickBose (Jun 21, 2011)

leon2245 said:


> That does sound better than a plastic insert or something.



The thread has become too long to read through except for Zebralight die-hard fans. 
Zebralight rep has confirmed earlier in this thread that there is no battery holder.


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jun 22, 2011)

I hope the price is not over $80 because Jetbeam is releasing the PA40; which looks interesting too.


----------



## Colorblinded (Jun 22, 2011)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> I hope the price is not over $80 because Jetbeam is releasing the PA40; which looks interesting too.


 I expect it will be. The PA40 is more of a competitor to the Fenix LD40 in a lot of ways I suspect (they even seem to be built in a suspiciously similar manner). This looks like it's setting its sights on the Sunwayled/man M40A.


----------



## NickBose (Jun 22, 2011)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> I hope the price is not over $80 because Jetbeam is releasing the PA40; which looks interesting too.



Again, it's clearly stated on Zebralight spreadsheet: MRSP US$99 https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc...Fc0FfUDFVSHVNS1E&hl=en&authkey=CNqP6KIC#gid=0

I reckon PA40 is no match for the Q50. Colorblinded is correct in saying that direct competitor is Sunwayman M40A which currently runs at about US$ 128 shipped


----------



## Deal4 (Jun 26, 2011)

It's been a few days now. Anyone heard anything new?:thinking:
I'm having a hard time being patient!:sigh:


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 26, 2011)

wow I had no idea people were jonesing for this light this hard. 

I'm really looking forward to the H502 and H302. Hopefully the H302 will accept protected RCR123 cells. I got an Ultrafire 880mAh 3.6v RCR123 stuck in my H31. I had to glue a pen cap to the battery and pull it out. 

Also curious about the H600 but not sure I'd be cool with an 18650 grenade strapped to my head.


----------



## applevision (Jun 27, 2011)

Beacon of Light said:


> wow I had no idea people were jonesing for this light this hard.


 
Oh! I'm jonesing for this one... hard! I love my SC600 and feel that this will be similar in terms of output but will allow me to use Eneloops! Can't wait!


----------



## Chicago X (Jun 28, 2011)

low said:


> More good news. I have a piece of wood that measures 1.3"x1.3"x3.8" in my right front bluejean's pocket. Relaxed fit perhaps, but it is a very easy ride in my pocket. The large flat surface seems to dissipate any pressure point there may be. I was worried I would not like a square chunk in my pocket, but this is OK...Low


 
Now THAT'S a flashaholic for ya - dress rehearsal for a flashlight. :thumbsup:

It is nice to see the manufacturers putting more effort into the AA offerings lately. I believe Fenix hit a home run with the TK40, and we are finally seeing the market respond to the notion that a torch doesn't need an exotic battery selection to appeal to enthusiasts.


----------



## Deal4 (Jun 28, 2011)

[QUOTEIt is nice to see the manufacturers putting more effort into the AA offerings lately. I believe Fenix hit a home run with the TK40, and we are finally seeing the market respond to the notion that a torch doesn't need an exotic battery selection to appeal to enthusiasts.[/QUOTE]
+1! 
I hope this is just the beginning for AA offerings!


----------



## Animalmother (Jun 28, 2011)

Bring on the pictures?


----------



## PhotonSuperposition (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes, pictures, huzzah!


----------



## Acid87 (Jun 29, 2011)

Sod the pictures! Bring on the light!


----------



## papageorgio (Jun 29, 2011)

yes! Pictures! If enough people demand them they will come!


----------



## rioimmagina (Jun 29, 2011)

Pictures! Pictures! Pictures!


----------



## Acid87 (Jun 29, 2011)

papageorgio said:


> yes! Pictures! If enough people demand them they will come!



I like your thinking but maybe the light still hasn't been made and they are testing the waters for ideas.....


----------



## GeoBruin (Jun 29, 2011)

Acid87 said:


> I like your thinking but maybe the light still hasn't been made and they are testing the waters for ideas.....


 
Reverse psychology... I like it!


----------



## papageorgio (Jun 30, 2011)

Acid87- Perhaps you are right. Do you think with 246 responses we gave them what they were looking for? Anyone have anything else?? haha


----------



## Acid87 (Jul 1, 2011)

papageorgio said:


> Acid87- Perhaps you are right. Do you think with 246 responses we gave them what they were looking for? Anyone have anything else?? haha



Defiantly got what they are looking for sure we will see the q50 soon.


----------



## tre (Jul 1, 2011)

I would love to see a pic of a proto-type. I'm looking forward to the Q50w.


----------



## 556man (Jul 1, 2011)

Very interested.

556man


----------



## Animalmother (Jul 2, 2011)

I hope pics come before the release of the JetNeam PA40. What are the lumens(otf or ansi) and runtime? The only thing that ever bugged me about ZL is the way they looked. To me, they are the ugliest lights I've seen so far.


----------



## B0wz3r (Jul 2, 2011)

Animalmother said:


> I hope pics come before the release of the jetbeam pa40. What are the lumens(otf or ansi) and runtime? The only thing that ever bugged me about ZL is the way they looked. To they are the ugliest lights i have ever seen. It's just the phallic shape bugs me. I don't want people to think i'm holding a iluminated phalice.


 
Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar.


----------



## Napalm (Jul 2, 2011)

*THIS THREAD IS WORTHLESS WITHOUT PICS*


----------



## Animalmother (Jul 2, 2011)

B0wz3r said:


> Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar.



I never heard that term before and actually had to loom it up. Got the message.

I do like the the way the SC600 looks. Hopefully ZL will hear our many calls for pics.

Any information of it's ratings regarding output and runtime?


----------



## LEDninja (Jul 2, 2011)

It seems some people have trouble finding the Zebralight Product Comparison spreadsheet. Here is the info from it:

Model Q50.
Status Q3 2011.
MSRP 99 (USD).
Battery 4 AA.
LED Cree XM-L.
Typical CRI 65.
Norminal CCT 6300 (Kelvin).
Beam Type spill + spot.
Modes
Max Output 800/500 (Lumens)	(hrs).
Low Output 0.1 (Lumens)	(hrs).
Bezel Diameter 1.3*1.3 (Inch).
Length 3.8 (Inch).
Weight (oz)


----------



## JA(me)S (Jul 2, 2011)

And all levels are current regulated. (not on the google spreadsheet, but said elsewhere)

 - Jas.


----------



## Deal4 (Jul 2, 2011)

LEDninja said:


> It seems some people have trouble finding the Zebralight Product Comparison spreadsheet. Here is the info from it:
> 
> Model Q50.
> Status Q3 2011.
> ...


 
Wow! those are some amazing numbers! I can't believe that is with AA, the battery that the "real" flashoholics make fun of!:devil:


----------



## tre (Jul 2, 2011)

Napalm said:


> *THIS THREAD IS WORTHLESS WITHOUT PICS*


 
You are the resident CPF comedian. I find my self cracking up at quite a few of your posts.


----------



## don.gwapo (Jul 2, 2011)

A 4xAA light with a length of 3.8 inch, I'm in. And it will gonna be my first ZL light.


----------



## bbb74 (Jul 4, 2011)

stp said:


>



Anybody have any estimation of what kind of lux/throw this would have? I mean, my quark turbo aa2 has a reflector smaller than 29.5mm and is about 200 lumens/6000 lux, so this would have to be maybe 4 times as many lux??


----------



## Toaster (Jul 4, 2011)

bbb74 said:


> Anybody have any estimation of what kind of lux/throw this would have? I mean, my quark turbo aa2 has a reflector smaller than 29.5mm and is about 200 lumens/6000 lux, so this would have to be maybe 4 times as many lux??


 
That's way out of the ballpark. Based on the specs we know, Q50 measurements on turbo should be approximately 25% higher than on the SC600. I dunno what the SC600 is measuring, but I'd expect somewhere around 8,000 lux for the Q50 on turbo.


----------



## flame2000 (Jul 5, 2011)

Napalm said:


> *THIS THREAD IS WORTHLESS WITHOUT PICS*



I was waiting for someone to upload this..............dang, let me do it then! :nana:


----------



## Acid87 (Jul 5, 2011)

flame2000 said:


> I was waiting for someone to upload this..............dang, let me do it then! :nana:



Amazing.


----------



## Animalmother (Jul 5, 2011)

flame2000 said:


> I was waiting for someone to upload this..............dang, let me do it then! :nana:



I always knew Bin(R5) Laden was really hiding in a McDonald's in Pakistan.


----------



## pblanch (Jul 7, 2011)

Yes I pictures are a must at this stage even some prototype please, I am so close to getting the JetBeam PA40 as I simply love the form factor. same specs without the 5min 750lm. I have a SC600 and very infrequantly use the H1 and is set on the H2 (200lm). I love the 0.1lm and use that the most but find that I am still releasing the button just that fraction too soon and blasting the eyeball out before swithching off then consciously holding that fraction longer. 

Oh what to do.


----------



## fade2black (Jul 7, 2011)

I found a picture of Zebralight Q50 on Flickr -

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bigdummyberlin/3601390770/lightbox/






Don't know if this is the real one though.


----------



## gustophersmob (Jul 7, 2011)

fade2black said:


> I found a picture of Zebralight Q50 on Flickr -
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know if this is the real one though.


 
I think that is the older *H*50 headlamp


----------



## Deal4 (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm starting to think that this is just a bad prank :shakehead and we are going to find out that Zebralight isn't working on anything like this at all! :sick2:


----------



## Burgess (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh ye of Little Faith.



_


----------



## fade2black (Jul 8, 2011)

gustophersmob said:


> I think that is the older *H*50 headlamp


 
I looked at some pictures of the H50 .. it does not have the two winglike protuberances on the sides. Besides, the LED shows the characteristic dome of Cree XM-L.

This guy has a bunch of flashlight pictures on Flickr, and he has them named right. It's possible that he was able to get an early version / prototype of the Q50. Time will tell


----------



## JA(me)S (Jul 8, 2011)

fade2black said:


> I found a picture of Zebralight Q50 on Flickr -
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bigdummyberlin/3601390770/lightbox/
> 
> ...



This is the H50 w/the clip attached.

- Jas.


----------



## GeoBruin (Jul 8, 2011)

fade2black said:


> I looked at some pictures of the H50 .. it does not have the two winglike protuberances on the sides. Besides, the LED shows the characteristic dome of Cree XM-L.
> 
> This guy has a bunch of flashlight pictures on Flickr, and he has them named right. It's possible that he was able to get an early version / prototype of the Q50. Time will tell



Not to be argumentative, but the light in your picture is definitely a Zebralight H50. The "winglike protuberances" you see are for a rubber clip that was included with the zebralights before there were integrated clips. Here is a picture of the front of an H50 with the rubber clip and rubber "blinders": http://lh5.ggpht.com/josean1968/R_09l9PQb-I/AAAAAAAAANI/luM6gSFFI_E/s400/zebralight_1.jpg

The "dome" you are seeing in the picture is actually an Optic lens used in the H50 since there was no metal reflector to direct the light. The LED used in the light was likely the Cree XRE-Q5, not the XPG and definitely not the XML. 

Cheers!


----------



## fade2black (Jul 8, 2011)

I stand corrected. Thanks for letting me know.

The search for Q50 pictures continues.


----------



## tre (Jul 8, 2011)

bbb74 said:


> Anybody have any estimation of what kind of lux/throw this would have? I mean, my quark turbo aa2 has a reflector smaller than 29.5mm and is about 200 lumens/6000 lux, so this would have to be maybe 4 times as many lux??



A Quark AA2 with XP-G is about 2500 Lux. This light will throw farther than that but make no mistake, this is a flood light. It will not be a thrower. My SC600 lights up a huge portion of my back yeard becasue of the massive lumens and flood. It is not a thrower though the beam does reach farther than a quark AA2. I have not measured it but between 8000 to 9000 lux sounds reasonable.


----------



## Overclocker (Jul 8, 2011)

4xAA? not interested... too bulky

a single 18650 does it already

i'd be more interested in a FLAT side-by-side 2xAA format, perhaps even twin emitters


----------



## raltm (Jul 8, 2011)

Overclocker said:


> i'd be more interested in a FLAT side-by-side 2xAA format, perhaps even twin emitters



+1

one flood + one throw


----------



## Swedpat (Jul 8, 2011)

270 posts and still no picture of Q50?


----------



## papageorgio (Jul 8, 2011)

Zebralight, are you listening?? We're getting restless!  haha


----------



## Deal4 (Jul 8, 2011)

We know you are out there reading this Zebralight! Come on, just one small pic?


----------



## StandardBattery (Jul 8, 2011)

raltm said:


> +1
> 
> 
> Overclocker said:
> ...


 
That's a cool idea... I like it! If it was 2 emitters rather than a sliding filter you could have either emitter on, or both on at once.


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 9, 2011)

Overclocker said:


> 4xAA? not interested... too bulky
> 
> a single 18650 does it already
> 
> i'd be more interested in a* FLAT side-by-side 2xAA format*, perhaps even twin emitters


 

:rock:


----------



## kaichu dento (Jul 9, 2011)

Actually the old Buck Lights and Pelicans are very nice in the hand, and it gives a very easily and pocketable package with lots of reserve power. I'm definitely interested.


Overclocker said:


> 4xAA? not interested... too bulky
> 
> a single 18650 does it already
> 
> i'd be more interested in a FLAT side-by-side 2xAA format, perhaps even twin emitters


----------



## How Goes It (Jul 9, 2011)

I like what I saw in the renderings by stp ------ 4 AA's

In particular --- I like the configuration that Zebralight said, was very close.


----------



## Deal4 (Jul 12, 2011)

What is going on with this light? Is everyone getting as tired of hearing nothing about this light or is it just me? Clearly Zebralight will not be able to make them fast enough if they ever do produce it. Seems they would want to give us at least a few hints that they are at least still working on it!


----------



## LEDninja (Jul 13, 2011)

There is a lot of design stealing in the far east. I think Zebralight does not want a counterfeit to show up on DX before the Q50 is released. So probably no pictures until release date.

- I got a SSC-P7 torch from DX a full 18 months before the Fenix TK40 came out.
- Some dealer is selling Zebralight SC copies without the fancy UI over at CPFMP.
- There was and still is a huge number of Fenix L1P clones c/w flat milled sides. The clone makers could have saved themselves quite a bit of money by not milling the sides but then their torches won't look like a Fenix (L1, L1P, L1T, L1D, LD10).
- The drop ins system (Solarforce, Ultrafire 501, 502, etc, etc, etc) were originally copies of the Surefire P60. At least the clone P60 makers bored the copies to take 18650.
- Elektrolumens used to design lights and get Chinese factories to build them for him. Within 3 months of an Elektrolumens light coming out, identical units was offered on ebay at less than 1/2 price. Elektrolumens is now making the lights himself (with great difficulty as he only has a manual lathe).
- Our company sold a unit of a waste treatment plant to a potential distributer/retailer across the Pacific for demonstration purposes. That company made a bunch of copies and started to sell them instead.

Don't blame Zebralight for keeping things close to its chest. Apple does the same thing. A couple of generations ago iPhone or iPod (can't remember which - the 1st one with the camera on the back). The gurus figured out where the camera will be BASED ON THE CASES AVAILABLE ON DX a month before the device was released.


----------



## PhotonSuperposition (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah, I agree with LEDninja here; the asian market is cut throat, and they will do anything to steal the work of obviously brilliant people like the designers at Zebralight. Another example; Vibram has factories in China making their very popular five-fingers minimalist shoes. Just a few months after their release, there were perfect copies on sale, apparently made with the original molds and complete with Vibram branding, for a third the price. I would generally recommend avoiding making things in China if you don't want copies floating around, given their reputation, but if you have no choice (as domestic Chinese companies like Zebralight don't) then careful information control is probably a good thing. I'm happy that they have been so forthcoming with us, frankly, and I look forward to the Q50.


----------



## tre (Jul 13, 2011)

Deal4 said:


> What is going on with this light? Is everyone getting as tired of hearing nothing about this light or is it just me? Clearly Zebralight will not be able to make them fast enough if they ever do produce it. Seems they would want to give us at least a few hints that they are at least still working on it!


 
Zebralight said this light will be available in Q3 and posted many times in this thread. Q3 just started so they have a bit over 2 months left to meet their target.


----------



## Deal4 (Jul 13, 2011)

tre said:


> Zebralight said this light will be available in Q3 and posted many times in this thread. Q3 just started so they have a bit over 2 months left to meet their target.


 
Yep, you're right. guess I'm just getting restless. :ironic:


----------



## tre (Jul 14, 2011)

Deal4 said:


> Yep, you're right. guess I'm just getting restless. :ironic:


 
ditto. I'm getting more and more into AA lights (still love my 18650 lights though) and this one seems like it will be great.


----------



## kaichu dento (Jul 14, 2011)

PhotonSuperposition said:


> Yeah, I agree with LEDninja here; the asian market is cut throat, and they will do anything to steal the work of obviously brilliant people like the designers at Zebralight. Another example; Vibram has factories in China making their very popular five-fingers minimalist shoes. Just a few months after their release, there were perfect copies on sale, apparently made with the original molds and complete with Vibram branding, for a third the price.


I can guarantee that the Chinese copies of the Five Fingers are not perfect and do not use the same materials. Absolute junk.


----------



## PhotonSuperposition (Jul 18, 2011)

kaichu dento said:


> I can guarantee that the Chinese copies of the Five Fingers are not perfect and do not use the same materials. Absolute junk.



Oh, I'm sure they are junk, just as a copy Zebralight would be subpar, but as far as they are concerned, a perfect copy is one that looks exactly like the real thing, and holds together well enough that they have time to get away before you realize you have been had. 

The Q50 has me excited, more so than any other light in quite some time, and there is no fresh info. :shakehead


----------



## Ian2381 (Jul 18, 2011)

Emailed Zebralight and here's the response today.

The Q50 will be available in about 2 months. The preliminary spec you see on the google sheet are mostly valid except the length. The length will be around 86-88mm instead of 96mm. 

Sincerely,

Lillian Xu
ZebraLight, Inc.
8320 Sterling Street
Irving, TX 75063


----------



## calflash (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you Ian2381! I was hoping to hear SOMETHING new. 3 1/2" sounds pretty cool. I just wish we could have a picture to drool over now.


----------



## bedazzLED (Jul 19, 2011)

Let me get this right.

750 lumens turbo mode for 5 minutes, then its back to 500 lumens ?
This is out of a 3-1/2" light ?
ZL Quality build (love my SC600) ?
Runs on 4xAA's ?

Do I want one ?
Can I wait ?

Yep on all counts, sure can!

I waited about 2 years for the Surefire LX1 and that disappeared into the ether; that hurt, and the copies started rolling out even though it wasn't released (remember the FireKylin LX1?). So I'm not phased if I don't see any pics before release, as long as this little beauty appears in a few months.

Bring it on ZL !


----------



## Animalmother (Jul 19, 2011)

Runtimes?


----------



## hazna (Jul 19, 2011)

Animalmother said:


> Runtimes?



Hard to say, there is very little actual definitive information on this. It is a light 'in the works', but highly anticipated


----------



## NickBose (Jul 19, 2011)

bedazzLED said:


> Let me get this right.
> 
> 750 lumens turbo mode for 5 minutes, then its back to 500 lumens ?
> This is out of a 3-1/2" light ?
> ...



Let us set the record straight
There are some common confusion
This is what it's like on paper

MRSP USD99
Monolithic block of aluminum, no battery holder
CRI 65, 6300K
800 lumen turbo (not 750) then 500 lumen after [uncertain] cutoff minutes
Low 0.1 lumen


----------



## brembo (Jul 19, 2011)

88mm and 800 lumen. Wow. LED lights are just getting nuts. Low, 01 lumen. Oh man. All wrapped up in a Star Trek looking package that will mots likely be bomb-proof. *giggle* 4 big FLAT surfaces begging for graphics. If Zebra is listening, you should have an optional tail cap on offer that is thicker with pre-milled slots for trits, maybe one or two slots bracketing the switch too.


----------



## tre (Jul 19, 2011)

bedazzLED said:


> Let me get this right.
> 
> 750 lumens turbo mode for 5 minutes, then its back to 500 lumens ?
> This is out of a 3-1/2" light ?


 
George at Zebralight said this one will be 800 lumens and Turbo will be more than 5 minutes on this one (not sure how much more). In other words it will be a little brighter than the SC600 for a little longer.

Edit: I am amazed that this thing will only be a bit over 3.5". That is crazy small for such a bright light.


----------



## Samy (Jul 19, 2011)

0.1 lumens up to 800 lumens on 4xAA, yes please. 

cheers


----------



## Deal4 (Jul 19, 2011)

This is gettin crazy, but I love it!


----------



## acrosteve (Jul 23, 2011)

I am re-thinking my desire for a TK41 - just waiting on some pictures of this Q50!!!


----------



## GeoBruin (Jul 23, 2011)

Posting to this thread should be banned until we see a prototype. Every time I see it pop on the front page I get so excited thinking I'm going to see some pictures that I start drooling on my keyboard.


----------



## GunnarGG (Jul 23, 2011)

GeoBruin said:


> Posting to this thread should be banned until we see a prototype. Every time I see it pop on the front page I get so excited thinking I'm going to see some pictures that I start drooling on my keyboard.


 

No problem... 

http://www.ruggedtech.com/


----------



## GeoBruin (Jul 23, 2011)

:ironic:


----------



## Deal4 (Jul 23, 2011)

GunnarGG said:


> No problem...
> 
> http://www.ruggedtech.com/


 
Your thread to the rubber keyboard was so funny I almost choked!


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 24, 2011)

GunnarGG said:


> No problem...
> 
> http://www.ruggedtech.com/


 
:banned:


----------



## gcbryan (Jul 24, 2011)

Once a Zebralight product does come out these threads will be frustrating for new potential buyers  I know  Before I got my H51f and H51 I did a search and most of the threads that came up (and that I had to read) were multi-page threads and yet half-way through no one had even received one yet  There was just a bunch of...it will soon be released...or mine's in the mail, etc  I went through thread after thread before I could be anything resembling a review


----------



## pblanch (Jul 28, 2011)

acrosteve said:


> I am re-thinking my desire for a TK41 - just waiting on some pictures of this Q50!!!


 
From what I have seen so far most of the small XM-L lights are great floody lights and the TK41 is a thrower. If the Q50 is going to tiny then odds are it going to be a flooder as well. 

I have the SC600 and flood is great and has a little throw but I wouldn't call it a throw by any degree. I prefer the smaller lights as my philosophy is if you are not carrying it with you, then you aren't going to use it. That and "Hard work never killed anybody, but why take a chance?


----------



## Philonous (Jul 28, 2011)

I can't wait to see what the Q50 looks like. Given its probable shape etc, I think a neutral/warm version would make an absolutely excellent 'power-cut' light. Lots of light, lots of options, excellent at side or tail-standing and runs on AAs, the kind of battery you're most likely to have around the house in a pinch.


----------



## SuLyMaN (Jul 30, 2011)

Dont you think $99 is a bit on the steep end or Im just a cheap/poor bugger


----------



## RedForest UK (Jul 30, 2011)

Sure, you can get a great light with similar output for less than half the price, but the Q50 is somewhat unique.

I'm sure the actual cost of the extra parts and engineering don't come close to making up the actual price difference between a cheaper light and the Q50, but the fact that you can't get what the Q50 offers anywhere else means that people will pay that price for it. Whether that means it is 'worth' the extra is a matter of opinion, but the fact is you can't currently get what this light will offer for less than zebralight are offering it for. You are paying for the ingenuity of the design.

Personally I will wait for the first reviews, but if there are no issues reported I will probably get one.


----------



## Marc999 (Jul 30, 2011)

SuLyMaN said:


> Dont you think $99 is a bit on the steep end or Im just a cheap/poor bugger


 You're not being a cheap skate, I just got the SC51W and that's the most expensive light I've ever purchased. Was it worth it? I doubt it, but it's a toy for me and I'm sure I could have gotten away with spending alot less for my pleasure needs [non-life threatening]. The cool modes, low to high, or high to low, diminutive size is my justification for this toy. For me, $100 is pushing the silly limit for a flashlight, but for a serious flashaholic or professionals, that's likely money well spent. Surely you have other hobbies where you spent a fair amount, that others wouldn't even think of spending? How about salt water fish tanks, $100+ for some more exotic species is pretty common. Hobbies come in all flavors and budgets


----------



## LEDninja (Jul 30, 2011)

SuLyMaN said:


> Dont you think $99 is a bit on the steep end or Im just a cheap/poor bugger


For reference:
Fenix TK35 Cree XM-L T6 LED 4xCR123A /2x18650 $109.95
(Eliteled)

SUNWAYMAN M40A LED Flashlight 600 Lumens - 4xAA
Regular price: $144.95
Sale price: $139.95
(Battery Junction)

And they are both HUGE compared to the Q50.


----------



## Napalm (Jul 30, 2011)

LEDninja said:


> And they are both HUGE compared to the Q50.


 
May I respectfully remind you all that the Q50 does not really exist.

After it will, we could do some real life comparisons and see whether larger reflectors have some merits beyond just being large.

Nap.


----------



## LEDninja (Jul 30, 2011)

Napalm said:


> May I respectfully remind you all that the Q50 does not really exist.
> 
> After it will, we could do some real life comparisons and see whether larger reflectors have some merits beyond just being large.
> 
> Nap.


 Larger reflectors usually throw better. Which means brighter hotspot to impress non-flashaholics.
Both these beams are from 180 lumen flashlights.





But the bigger reflector of the El Cheapo Dorcy makes a much brighter hotspot than the Quark MiNi AA2.


----------



## Deal4 (Jul 30, 2011)

LEDninja said:


> Larger reflectors usually throw better. Which means brighter hotspot to impress non-flashaholics.
> Both these beams are from 180 lumen flashlights.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Interesting.


----------



## Napalm (Jul 30, 2011)

LEDninja said:


> Larger reflectors usually throw better. Which means brighter hotspot to impress non-flashaholics.


 
I know. Especially if they're designed as throwers. I have some similar pics here:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?315743-New-Toys!/page2

where the most interesting for this discussion is the one comparing the M20A (small reflector, 220 lumens on max) with the M40A (larger reflector, 150 lumens on medium).

Here the hotspots sizes are not that different (like in your comparison) yet those 150 lumens definitely look brighter.

So maybe there's also something like "yield" with large reflectors i.e. there's less wasted emitter lumens and you get better OTF/LED lumens ratio.

Nap.


----------



## flame2000 (Jul 30, 2011)

SuLyMaN said:


> Dont you think $99 is a bit on the steep end or Im just a cheap/poor bugger


 
Yes if you compare the price vs the size of the Q50 you are getting.
No if we paid $99 for a big 4xD zebralight. LOL! 
I hope the Q50 is worth the money!


----------



## SuLyMaN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks God im not the only one...I mean compare it to other lights...Lets say an E21 from Fenix...
Nearly same:
1) Made from more or less the same amount of aluminium
2) The circuit for regulation should probably be more or less the same bar some enhancements to heat management.
3) Nearly same amount of 'glass' and reflector. (I mean it should not be that different cost wise)

Different (maybe?)
1) The led used is newer and a BIT costlier....(Not that much anyways?)
2) More modes of lights (that too does not really add much to the real cost of manufacturing the lights, just a piece of electronics)

I have the impression that if an E21 with that sort of build quality retails for $30, I would imagine the profit margin on those Q50 to be well above 100%...

But still, I might be tempted to be crazy if I can spare bucks which does not seem too likely atm...


----------



## jorn (Jul 31, 2011)

Don't compare it with a E21. Compare it with a fenix LD40.
The ld40 has a plastic body, and the zebralight always have nice machined lights. A plain cigar tube is cheap to make. Most zebralights are not a plain cigar tube with a pill stuffed in it, but one solid chunk of heatsinking.
There are different quality of aluminium and coated glass to pick from, so i dont think is fair to just compare amount of glass and alu used.


----------



## Colorblinded (Aug 1, 2011)

Don't compare it to just the LD40 (or the new Jetbeam clone), look at the Sunwayled/man M40A or the M30A even. There's also the various 8xAA Fenix models which cost considerably more as well. The Q50 is (price wise) wedging itself in the middle between the various lights it will be compared against.


----------



## Acid87 (Aug 1, 2011)

Don't compare it to the Fenix LD40 or Sunwayman 30.

Compare it to a stick with flaming rags on the end.


----------



## low (Aug 1, 2011)

Acid87 said:


> Don't compare it to the Fenix LD40 or Sunwayman 30.
> 
> Compare it to a stick with flaming rags on the end.



Flaming rags have a CRI of 100 don't they? So how can you compare it to that?


----------



## stp (Aug 1, 2011)

Guys, you are getting very off topic here, please stay on course or this thread will see divine intervention ;-) Please...


----------



## Acid87 (Aug 1, 2011)

stp said:


> Guys, you are getting very off topic here, please stay on course or this thread will see divine intervention ;-) Please...



Spoil all the fun. Although I do agree. This light is really starting to bore me with the waiting though.


----------



## Napalm (Aug 1, 2011)

Acid87 said:


> Spoil all the fun. Although I do agree. This light is really starting to bore me with the waiting though.


 
Wasn't this the whole purpose of this thread. To create hype, anticipation and "pre-orders".

Nap.


----------



## SuLyMaN (Aug 2, 2011)

Colorblinded said:


> The Q50 is (price wise) wedging itself in the middle between the various lights it will be compared against.



That does not mean it does not have an over 100% profit margin and that the price is still steep  (That is just my opinion and anybody is free to differ)


----------



## edc3 (Aug 2, 2011)

I would respectfully differ. I don't think it's *anything *like the E21 and I don't know how you think you can guess the profit margin or why that matters anyway. I'll have to reserve judgement whether it's worth the price until after we actually see what the light is. Although I like the idea of using AAs instead of 18650, I'm more inclined to buy the SC600, which has a similar price anyway.


----------



## Acid87 (Aug 2, 2011)

Napalm said:


> Wasn't this the whole purpose of this thread. To create hype, anticipation and "pre-orders".
> 
> Nap.



Of course but I think it's had all the hype needed and I'm sure most folk are ready to buy. Hence the excitement is dimming and I just want to light. Notice the light pun with dimming never meant that.


----------



## Colorblinded (Aug 2, 2011)

SuLyMaN said:


> That does not mean it does not have an over 100% profit margin and that the price is still steep  (That is just my opinion and anybody is free to differ)


 Obviously not but the manufacturers aren't going to tell us what it costs to make their lights. The only thing we can do is make reasonable comparisons against comparable or similar lights (where possible, which in this case it is) and make our own value judgment.


----------



## Deal4 (Aug 3, 2011)

LEDninja said:


> For reference:
> Fenix TK35 Cree XM-L T6 LED 4xCR123A /2x18650 $109.95
> (Eliteled)
> 
> ...


 
I think both these lights are great to compare the Q50 with.
The Q50 is not only the newest of the 3, (yes, yes, I know it isn't quite here) it is the brightest, the smallest, and the cheapest!
I think that adds up to a pretty amazing light!


----------



## Scubie67 (Aug 5, 2011)

This sounds like an awesome light taking in account size,brightness, burn time as well as using commonly available AA'a which I already have a NiMH charger for.

Any new info or actual pictures yet? I have done a google search and came up with very little so far

First post ,so please be gentle with me


----------



## monsieurmac (Aug 5, 2011)

Not much additional info but here's a small tidbit that I got today after sending an email request:


Hello,

I see in your model comparison chart that there is a Q50 model due out shortly which will use AA batteries. I am in the market to purchase a flashlight and am trying to figure out if I should purchase the SC600 or wait for the Q50. I would much prefer an AA based flashlight but also hope to have a flashlight that will have some decent spot + fill. Would you be able to give me an idea of whether the new Q50 will have a similar beam to the SC600 or will it be completely different? Any other flashlight I could compare it to?

Lastly, do you have just a rough idea on runtime for the various modes of the Q50?

I'd appreciate any details you can share to help me make my purchasing decision.

Thanks!


Response from Zebralight:
====================================


Ticket status: Completed

Department: Sales

Subject: Zebralight SC600 and Q50

The Q50 reflector is only very slightly bigger than the SC600. Beam patterns will be similar. The Q50 modes will be similar to that of the SC600. All levels are current regulated. 

Sincerely,

Lillian Xu
ZebraLight, Inc.
8320 Sterling Street
Irving, TX 75063


----------



## Acid87 (Aug 5, 2011)

Scubie67 said:


> This sounds like an awesome light taking in account size,brightness, burn time as well as using commonly available AA'a which I already have a NiMH charger for.
> 
> Any new info or actual pictures yet? I have done a google search and came up with very little so far
> 
> First post ,so please be gentle with me



Nope brother still waiting Zebralight are watching this thread salivating at the potential sales and feeding us scraps. Can't wait though.


----------



## Scubie67 (Aug 5, 2011)

Acid87 said:


> Nope brother still waiting Zebralight are watching this thread salivating at the potential sales and feeding us scraps. Can't wait though.


 
You better belive it...I hope they are making a big run of them otherwise some people are going to be heartbroken...It will be like the old days when you used to camp out for concert tickets to be sold at daybreak except on the Zebralight site.Ill probably one of them ..refresh...refresh...refresh....refresh...refresh...refresh...


----------



## Ian2381 (Aug 6, 2011)

Sold a few lights for flashlight funds, hopefully the Q50 will be worth it.


----------



## tam17 (Aug 6, 2011)

Is it out yet? 

Cheers,

Tam


----------



## monsieurmac (Aug 6, 2011)

Just adding the additional response I obtained from Zebralight:


Email request:


Last question.. is the Q50 due out within the month or will it take longer? I'm trying to gauge whether to wait for it or not.

Thanks again



Response from Zebralight:
==========================================

Ticket status: Completed

Department: Sales

Subject: Zebralight SC600 and Q50

The Q50 won't be released within one month. 

Sincerely,

Lillian Xu
ZebraLight, Inc.
8320 Sterling Street
Irving, TX 75063




monsieurmac said:


> Not much additional info but here's a small tidbit that I got today after sending an email request:
> 
> 
> Hello,
> ...


----------



## Ian2381 (Aug 6, 2011)

So probably late September, end of Q3.


----------



## GeoBruin (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh well. Looks like this one might end up being a Christmas present to myself.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Aug 6, 2011)

Hope this isn't the long delay it took to get a H31F which came out way later than the H51F even though the H31 was out before the H51


----------



## Scubie67 (Aug 6, 2011)

Ugghhh......I want this light so Bad!!!! Definitely my next light purchase.


----------



## Vesper (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm also looking forward to seeing this light when it is officially revealed, but this whole thread is pretty amusing.


----------



## papageorgio (Aug 6, 2011)

Im tired of reading it! Every time it pops up I HAVE to look in hopes that someone has a picture! Perhaps the mods can just close it for now until the light is actually released?  Maybe I can actually get back to my life! haha


----------



## Deal4 (Aug 6, 2011)

papageorgio said:


> Im tired of reading it! Every time it pops up I HAVE to look in hopes that someone has a picture! Perhaps the mods can just close it for now until the light is actually released?  Maybe I can actually get back to my life! haha



I'm with you. Every time I see a new post I know it won't be the light actually being released, but I have to check to make sure. Ahhhhhhh!


----------



## stp (Aug 6, 2011)

I was thinking some time ago about making new thread and putting all the available info in first post - this way I could control the thread title and change it if something important will happen like for example:
ZebraLight 4AA Q50 (still waiting for pic)
ZebraLight 4AA Q50 (new pics!!!)
ZebraLight 4AA Q50 (OMG specs updated: 2k lumens, 3h runtime at max., variable ring, flood to throw, $49.99 !!!1111one!) 

But I'm not sure how it would be seen by others...I'm quite new here and don't know cpf rules for situations like this. It could look like I'm trying to steal this topic or something - I just don't want to step on somebody foot or create drama...what do you think guys?


----------



## Scubie67 (Aug 6, 2011)

A Mod probably just needs to do a *Sticky* for this light


----------



## flasherByNight (Aug 6, 2011)

It's reasonable if you were to sum EVERY thing up that's know about the light, all the information in this thread and in any other thread.
(and if you were willing to keep it up to date)


Kind of like the the thread thats in my signature.

I considered doing it...but kinda busy


----------



## leon2245 (Aug 6, 2011)

> *Perhaps the mods can just close it for now*


 










stp- if we could just get low to confirm that he'll update his thread title with ***PICS ADDED*** whenever that happens, the thread could be left open for relevant updates & discussion with much less of our _"WHEN?!"_ & _"PICS?!"_ spam. As it is now, every time the thread is bumped, we all get teased, rush in here, post our rage, only to repeat the vicious cycle again.

Teaser threading is an art, & this one has long sinced J.T.S. ZebraLight is now trolling harder than S.F. did a couple of years ago with their Optimus, but at least _they_ would have had the decency to put some _photos_ of their vaporware up by now!


----------



## Napalm (Aug 6, 2011)

All we need is an announcement for a new Mako and we're in for the battle of the neverending threads (with no useful content).

Nap.


----------



## tam17 (Aug 7, 2011)

leon2245 said:


> Teaser threading is an art, & this one has long sinced J.T.S. ZebraLight is now trolling harder than S.F. did a couple of years ago with their Optimus, but at least _they_ would have had the decency to put some _photos_ of their vaporware up by now!


 
I can't agree more.

Oops, another bump 

Cheers,

Tam


----------



## palimpsest (Aug 7, 2011)

Some flashaholics are more impatient than child the day before christmas.


----------



## Samy (Aug 7, 2011)

I'll take 10! One for everyday of the week and umm... 3 spares 

cheers


----------



## Napalm (Aug 7, 2011)

Samy said:


> I'll take 10! One for everyday of the week and umm... 3 spares
> 
> cheers


 
How comes you didn't get the new Jetbeam PA40 or Sunwayman M40A T6, both available and reviewed here, and decided to get instead the Q50 sight unseen? And a couple of them, no less?

Nap. :shrug:

P.S. I fully agree with this:

"Advertising In The LED Forum - Policy Notice Posted on behalf of a CPF staff collaborative development.

There has been an unwelcome increase in the number of threads and posts in this forum with no apparent purpose other than the advertisement of new products."

maybe it's time for some action.


----------



## Ian2381 (Aug 7, 2011)

maybe the small size of Q50(specs from zebralight) and higher output. Plus the great UI of zebralights.


----------



## marcis (Aug 7, 2011)

My response from zebralight 8/05/11

Subject: q50

The Q50 was planned for late Q3 (sept) release. I believe it's on schedule. 

Sincerely,

Lillian Xu
ZebraLight, Inc.
8320 Sterling Street
Irving, TX 75063

Patience people, Patience! This thread can pretty much be buried for the next month.. I doubt any new information will be available until at least september.
This thread is just as useless as facebook.. 12 pages of nothing, that could be summed up in 1 post, about a paragraph long.


----------



## Scubie67 (Aug 11, 2011)

:bump: to keep would-be buyers on their toes ! :devil:


----------



## Napalm (Aug 11, 2011)

Scubie67 said:


> :bump: to keep would-be buyers on their toes ! :devil:



Is that you, Lillian?

Nap.


----------



## Scubie67 (Aug 11, 2011)

Napalm said:


> Is that you, Lillian?
> 
> Nap.


 
Haha..no its me Scubie and no I am not a Zebralite employees or an affiliate...but I would work for some free lights though !


----------



## Napalm (Aug 11, 2011)

I submit this thread should be temporarily locked until Zebra comes up with pics. 

Just kiddin'

Nap.


----------



## Scubie67 (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey ....That might actually work :naughty:


----------



## papageorgio (Aug 11, 2011)

it went a couple days with no hits, and you clowns HAD to bump it!! GEEEZ!!!


----------



## Scubie67 (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah I know its bad ...It's pretty much like being a Prairie Dog and you just know there is a bad Human with a Scoped Hot- Loaded .22/250 Rifle up top and even though you know whats going to happen, you Pop you head up out your hole anyways


----------



## Scubie67 (Aug 26, 2011)

Soooooo..... It's a little over month away from end of 3rd quarter...Ummm just curious if any Pics of the Q50 have been released yet?....


----------



## Napalm (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Scubie67 (Aug 26, 2011)

Haha,thats a lot more round than I thought it would be Napalm


----------



## palimpsest (Aug 26, 2011)

Napalm said:


>







*Sunwayman !*


----------



## Napalm (Aug 26, 2011)

Scubie67 said:


> Haha,thats a lot more round than I thought it would be Napalm


 
Scubie, since you did the unspeakable (reviving this thread) now you have to redeem yourself by photoshopping the photo to make the flashlight's reflector square.

Nap.


----------



## Napalm (Aug 26, 2011)

palimpsest said:


>






Now seriously. It's the nicest 4xAA you can find. And it's available, like in *right now*.

Nap.


----------



## Scubie67 (Aug 26, 2011)

Napalm said:


> Scubie, since you did the unspeakable (reviving this thread) now you have to redeem yourself by photoshopping the photo to make the flashlight's reflector square.
> 
> Nap.


 
Ahh but unlike the T70 threads at least there is only 1 of these.Don't know if the reflector is Round or Square yet or just that the case is square.(Round Reflector would obviously be easier to make ,or at least I think it would).We need Real pics badly


----------



## Napalm (Aug 26, 2011)

The beam will be square. 

Nap.


----------



## Colorblinded (Aug 26, 2011)

Napalm said:


>


 Huh, if that's what it looks like then it would seem I already have one!


----------



## BBL (Aug 26, 2011)

What light is that? There is nothing square'ish in the tube profile, so i would say that is not the Q50

Edit: Ok, i found out, its some sunwayman-whatever light, whats it doing in this thread?


----------



## T-roc87 (Aug 26, 2011)

BBL said:


> What light is that? There is nothing square'ish in the tube profile, so i would say that is not the Q50
> 
> Edit: Ok, i found out, its some sunwayman-whatever light, whats it doing in this thread?


 
You would be correct. Check post #368


----------



## Burgess (Aug 26, 2011)

Ummm . . . .


T'was a bit of Flashlight Humor, methinks.



_


----------



## Acid87 (Aug 26, 2011)

I thought we had all agreed to leave this thread till the light came out. I'm currently on the Zebralight website going mad looking for this. Obviously I have failed as I never read the full thread revival.


----------



## applevision (Sep 1, 2011)

stp said:


> Last one for some time just to put all what we know in picture (unibody, wire on the screw)


 
Just wanted to update the most recent page with *stp*'s GORGEOUS render (from waaay back in post #141 on page 5!) for those new to the waiting game... (Sorry to startle everyone with no real news update! But there is another recent "pre-order" thread, so I figured we have to get this one bumped up a bit!)


----------



## pblanch (Sep 1, 2011)

I have been following this thread for a while but all reditions are still just theoretical. I hope ZL release a real pic soon. Th JB PA 40 is getting closer and closer to the in box.


----------



## SuLyMaN (Sep 2, 2011)

Saw olight making a s65 flashlight @ 700 lumens 6AA. This might do it too


----------



## Animalmother (Sep 2, 2011)

You guys will get your pics in about 2 weeks. Until then have fun.


----------



## Acid87 (Sep 2, 2011)

Animalmother said:


> You guys will get your pics in about 2 weeks. Until then have fun.



How do you know this?


----------



## Animalmother (Sep 2, 2011)

I asked


----------



## Danielsan (Sep 2, 2011)

Will this light be compatible with Eneloops and how bright will it be with Eneloops? I dont use lithium rechargables and normal AA batteries are a waste, i would always have a guilty conscience using normal AA batteries, its just not funny then. I orderd the PA40 but maybe i will sell it for this thenhttp://www.dict.cc/englisch-deutsch/a+guilty+conscience+about.html


----------



## tre (Sep 2, 2011)

Acid87 said:


> How do you know this?


 


Animalmother said:


> I asked


----------



## DIΩDΣ (Sep 2, 2011)

Danielsan said:


> Will this light be compatible with Eneloops and how bright will it be with Eneloops? I dont use lithium rechargables and normal AA batteries are a waste, i would always have a guilty conscience using normal AA batteries, its just not funny then. I orderd the PA40 but maybe i will sell it for this thenhttp://www.dict.cc/englisch-deutsch/a+guilty+conscience+about.html



On zebralights website they have a link to 'compare all models' that has the stats of their models: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...Fc0FfUDFVSHVNS1E&hl=en&authkey=CNqP6KIC#gid=0 scroll down to the Q50 near the bottom and you can see some stats for it. And it seems zebralight so far has used 2,000mAh Eneloops for all thier current testing of brightness and runtimes, and thier lights are optomized for NiMH.


----------



## Napalm (Sep 2, 2011)

This must be the Duke Nukem Forever flashlight.

Nap. :tired:


----------



## leon2245 (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## Napalm (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## Acid87 (Sep 2, 2011)

Animalmother said:


> I asked



Comedian.


----------



## Animalmother (Sep 3, 2011)

Here's the email body.

"We planned to release photos in mid sept. (about 2 weeks from now). Let me talk to our marketing and engineering people to see if we can get some photos out within a week."


----------



## Acid87 (Sep 3, 2011)

Animalmother said:


> Here's the email body.
> 
> "We planned to release photos in mid sept. (about 2 weeks from now). Let me talk to our marketing and engineering people to see if we can get some photos out within a week."



Sounds as if they have a prototype already then. Cheers for letting us know animal mother.


----------



## twang (Sep 3, 2011)

This would be awesome!


----------



## Scubie67 (Sep 3, 2011)

This is Good News !


----------



## JS_280 (Sep 4, 2011)

Getting closer...!


----------



## js82 (Sep 6, 2011)

Assuming that the body will be rectangular, does anybody wanna speculate how the cover will lock onto the body? It seems more difficult to make it waterproof.


----------



## Acid87 (Sep 6, 2011)

js82 said:


> Assuming that the body will be rectangular, does anybody wanna speculate how the cover will lock onto the body? It seems more difficult to make it waterproof.



The Xeno Cube is a good example of a rectangular light done well.


----------



## stp (Sep 6, 2011)

js82 said:


> Assuming that the body will be rectangular, does anybody wanna speculate how the cover will lock onto the body? It seems more difficult to make it waterproof.



It was already speculated at the begining/middle of this thread (page 5)
It will be something like this:






Commented by Zebralight:
"Very very close.

The taicap is inside of the aluminum body. The screw has a semi-circle wire on it. "


----------



## js82 (Sep 6, 2011)

stp said:


> It was already speculated at the begining/middle of this thread (page 5)


 
Oops. I didn't go through the whole thread. Thanks for pointing it out.

And nice illustration btw.


----------



## DIΩDΣ (Sep 6, 2011)

Its getting so long a dont blame anyone for not reading it through! I did and I think it took a couple hours! Can't believe all this for a light thats not out yet... 

I think we need a new thread once it actually comes out. We're at 400 posts now:rock: and no light yet...


----------



## flasherByNight (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm a firm (wishful) believer that the OP should be responsible for his thread and update as necessary :naughty:


----------



## Sway (Sep 6, 2011)

Napalm said:


>



Tough Customer or Customer Service?


----------



## Samy (Sep 6, 2011)

Note to Zebralight; I have a handful of cash waiting to spend on this light 

cheers


----------



## Zenbaas (Sep 7, 2011)

Lightman2 said:


> 3rd quarter this year.


 
So will this then be released in the next three weeks...?


----------



## flame2000 (Sep 7, 2011)

Zenbaas said:


> So will this then be released in the next three weeks...?



Don't bet your luck on this, subject to changes without notice!


----------



## Scubie67 (Sep 7, 2011)

Hopefully just 1 week till Pictures


----------



## Danielsan (Sep 8, 2011)

Why not building the same light, same design but with 4xAAA and call it Q20 or so  It would be comparable to all the 1xCR123 lights but with solid and cheap eneloops.


----------



## edc3 (Sep 8, 2011)

I think that at only 40% of the capacity of AA Eneloops it wouldn't be worth the size difference. I'm also not sure what the maximum safe discharge for those batteries is.


----------



## Animalmother (Sep 8, 2011)

Scubie67 said:


> Hopefully just 1 week till Pictures



That's when they are suppose to announce it. I am getting into neutral lights allot lately. I want a neutral one to come out.


----------



## Scubie67 (Sep 8, 2011)

Animalmother said:


> That's when they are suppose to announce it. I am getting into neutral lights allot lately. I want a neutral one to come out.


 
Somewhere in this thread didn't someone say they were supposed to release a neutral version of the Q50 at the same time?


----------



## jackbombay (Sep 8, 2011)

stp said:


> It was already speculated at the begining/middle of this thread (page 5)
> It will be something like this:
> 
> 
> ...


 

I really like the look of that, and I like the side switch, and a 750 lumen high?!?!?

I know what I want for X-mas!


----------



## applevision (Sep 9, 2011)

Join da club!


----------



## Danielsan (Sep 9, 2011)

> I think that at only 40% of the capacity of AA Eneloops it wouldn't be worth the size difference. I'm also not sure what the maximum safe discharge for those batteries is.


I have the PA40 with 4xAA and its rated 468 Lumen but lasts 2,5 hours. I dont think ZL can do 800 Lumen from 4xAA but maybe 600 lumen that will last 1 hour? I thought about 4xAAA because the mag lite XL200 uses 3xAAA and 170 Lumen, so i guess 4xAAA can do over 200 Lumen. I think a 4xAAA light will be comparable to 1xCR123, the size wont be much bigger with the benefit of using cheap, rechargable eneloops. I would buy such a light as my EDC light and the Q50 for around the house.


----------



## ZebraLight (Sep 9, 2011)

Danielsan said:


> I have the PA40 with 4xAA and its rated 468 Lumen but lasts 2,5 hours. I dont think ZL can do 800 Lumen from 4xAA but maybe 600 lumen that will last 1 hour? I thought about 4xAAA because the mag lite XL200 uses 3xAAA and 170 Lumen, so i guess 4xAAA can do over 200 Lumen. I think a 4xAAA light will be comparable to 1xCR123, the size wont be much bigger with the benefit of using cheap, rechargable eneloops. I would buy such a light as my EDC light and the Q50 for around the house.


 
The Q50 prototype can do 800+ and step down to 500 after 5 min (similar to the SC600).


----------



## Animalmother (Sep 9, 2011)

ZebraLight said:


> The Q50 prototype can do 800+ and step down to 500 after 5 min (similar to the SC600).


 
We want our pics, there's gonna be a riot.


----------



## leon2245 (Sep 9, 2011)

Why no building the same light but with 4xAAAA and call it Q10?


----------



## davidt1 (Sep 9, 2011)

Preview and picture will be great. But for the actual release, I suggest Zebralight take their time and thoroughly inspect and test the product before releasing it, even if it means a slight delay. If there is one thing I have learned here, it is how critical people on CPF are. Release a light too soon with some flaws and you will never hear the end of it.


----------



## Danielsan (Sep 9, 2011)

> The Q50 prototype can do 800+ and step down to 500 after 5 min (similar to the SC600).



I will buy it  In fact, i never saw 800 Lumen in person. I know the SC600 can do it but i thought its not possible with eneloops



> Why no building the same light but with 4xAAAA and call it Q10?


Lol, who on earth use AAAA? Question is i never saw eneloops in AAAA


----------



## DIΩDΣ (Sep 9, 2011)

Danielsan said:


> I thought about 4xAAA because the mag lite XL200 uses 3xAAA and 170 Lumen, so i guess 4xAAA can do over 200 Lumen. I think a 4xAAA light will be comparable to 1xCR123, the size wont be much bigger with the benefit of using cheap, rechargable eneloops. I would buy such a light as my EDC light and the Q50 for around the house.



Zebralight already hits 200 with a single AA so if ~200 is what your after they have already been out for a while, and all you have to mess with is a single battery. Thats with XP-G technology. The new XM-L's that are suppose to be out soon should do more towards 300 lumens, again with just a single battery. AAA makes no sense, to get roughly the same amount of energy you need multiple cells which creates more unnecessary weight in the battery casing, springs, and depending on how they are configured in the light itself, extra dead space. Weight/space per charge AA is superior, and its cheap and available. Perhaps its less common over their though or you already have a bunch of AAA?


----------



## flasherByNight (Sep 9, 2011)

been excited for this, but I can't decide if this thing is going to be remotely pocketable...
If not, it'll probably get stuck on my toolbelt regrettably not to be edc'd


----------



## davidt1 (Sep 9, 2011)

flasherByNight said:


> been excited for this, but I can't decide if this thing is going to be remotely pocketable...
> If not, it'll probably get stuck on my toolbelt regrettably not to be edc'd



I need, EDC and use only one light -- my H51W. I don't need another light. But man, 800lm out a relatively small light is pretty exciting. I will have to find some reason to buy it. If I buy it, it will stay in the car for emergency and camping use.


----------



## flasherByNight (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah, my 51FW is what I've been edcing too.

But I thought it was a bit silly edcing a headlamp, so I stuck it back in its headband...and now it's sitting in the truck. (obviously this is a much less silly solution :thinking


----------



## davidt1 (Sep 9, 2011)

flasherByNight said:


> Yeah, my 51FW is what I've been edcing too.
> 
> But I thought it was a bit silly edcing a headlamp, so I stuck it back in its headband...and now it's sitting in the truck. (obviously this is a much less silly solution :thinking



Yes, it would be silly if the H51w is only a headlamp like a traditional headlamp. It is a headlamp when you want to use it as a headlamp. It is also a flashlight when you want to use it as a flashlight. It is also a neck light when you want to use it as a neck light. It is also a task light when you want to use it as a task light. 

I don't know, but it looks a lot like a flashlight to me.






Carried like a flashlight too.





No headlamp he



re.





No headlamp here.





No headlamp here either.






Apologies to the followers of this thread for derailing it a bit, but as a proud owner of the H51W, I have a duty to explain that it is much more than just a headlamp. I will now post no more about my H51W in this thread. Again, sorry for the interruption.


----------



## leon2245 (Sep 9, 2011)

DAvid, do you find the 90 awkward at all, holding it in your hand while keeping the beam pointing forward?


----------



## Acid87 (Sep 9, 2011)

leon2245 said:


> DAvid, do you find the 90 awkward at all, holding it in your hand while keeping the beam pointing forward?



I also have the light and find it a bit awkward. I find I hold it in a pistol type grip when using the light.

Or is that sarcasm?


----------



## davidt1 (Sep 9, 2011)

leon2245 said:


> DAvid, do you find the 90 awkward at all, holding it in your hand while keeping the beam pointing forward?



Not anymore. It took some getting used too, but I adjusted quickly. Is it as natural as holding a regular flashlight? No. But that's only because of the short length of the H51W. You will be amazed at how well and quickly you can adapt to something new. Say you are a white guy trying to impress some Asian girl by eating with chopsticks. It will be awkward the first few times, but you keep at it and soon you will be catching flies with those chopsticks like those guys in the kung fu movies.


----------



## jackbombay (Sep 9, 2011)

leon2245 said:


> Why no building the same light but with 4xAAAA and call it Q10?


 
I'm sure you meant AAA, I'd be all over that, it would put out 400-500 lumens (?) and I'd be fine with that for the mini sizing.


----------



## flasherByNight (Sep 9, 2011)

ive been edcing it for quite some time and appreciate how good it is and flexible.

my comment about it being a headlamp then relegating it as such was a bit of irony/sarcasm.

...anyhow carryon


----------



## Scubie67 (Sep 10, 2011)

Just noticed on the Zebralight site specs were shortened from 3.8 inches to 3.35 inches(it is gonna be a fatty), the smaller the better I think for EDC


----------



## Philonous (Sep 10, 2011)

Can't see myself EDCing a light this fat. After all, my SC600 is already too bulky for pocket-carry. Personally I see this light as a fantastic power-cut or even camping light, especially the neutral version. Lights go out? Switch on this baby, sit down with a book and soak up all the high, nicely tinted lumens coming out of your tiny eneloop-powered cuboid, secure in the knowledge that it will run for ages.


----------



## Paolos (Sep 11, 2011)

I think this one is definitely going on the Chirstmas list. I prefer AA lights and this seems to give the most bang for the buck. 

In have a sc51 which I love and while i wait for the Q50, i am considering getting an H51 for some hands free light while I'm out for a walk at night. I'll be hanging it round my neck or hooking it onto the chest pocket of my jacket (wearing a headlamp doesn't really work outside of hiking situations). Just can't decide on the f or the fw. 

I was leaning towards the fw as it's different from what I already have, but whilst I want to see what I'm about to step in, I'd really rather know if imminent death is 50 yards in front me. I'm just concerned that it would be too floody and bugger all throw. Would I just be better off with the w? 

Any advice?


----------



## Scubie67 (Sep 11, 2011)

I wonder if tomorrow is the day pics are posted?:huh: .Does Zebralight promote new products on Mondays?


----------



## bbb74 (Sep 11, 2011)

Scubie67 said:


> I wonder if tomorrow is the day pics are posted?:huh: .Does Zebralight promote new products on Mondays?



It *is* monday?!


----------



## Deal4 (Sep 11, 2011)

It is on that side of the world!


----------



## bbb74 (Sep 11, 2011)

Deal4 said:


> It is on that side of the world!


 
I figure Zebralight is Chinese, so its Monday in Zebralight land


----------



## Samy (Sep 11, 2011)

bbb74 said:


> I figure Zebralight is Chinese, so its Monday in Zebralight land



But isn't it US owned? 

cheers


----------



## Samy (Sep 11, 2011)

bbb74 said:


> I figure Zebralight is Chinese, so its Monday in Zebralight land



But isn't it US owned? 

cheers


----------



## Scubie67 (Sep 11, 2011)

Irving,Texas is Central Time zone US though

http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/city.html?n=841


----------



## Acid87 (Sep 12, 2011)

Let's face it still going to be waiting for a month. Joy.....


----------



## low (Sep 12, 2011)

Acid87 said:


> Let's face it still going to be waiting for a month.



Or longer.


----------



## Acid87 (Sep 12, 2011)

low said:


> Or longer.



True this has all the hallmarks of a "we have a few issues that need to be straightened out before production" type scenario. Although I hold out hope for a better outcome.


----------



## Scubie67 (Sep 12, 2011)

I got my fingers crossed that it does come out this month.They changed the schedule on the spreadsheet for the other products that were coming out this month.So far the Q50 is still listed for 3rd quarter so I guess its still on time for release


----------



## tre (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh my. I continue to see this thread pop up to the top thinking there is new info or pictures but again nothing


----------



## Geoffrey (Sep 12, 2011)

I agree.

I keep coming back thinking there might finally be a picture.


----------



## papageorgio (Sep 12, 2011)

Ahhhhhh!!! The torture! Make it stop!


----------



## Scubie67 (Sep 12, 2011)

papageorgio said:


> Ahhhhhh!!! The torture! Make it stop!


 
Do not blame us ..blame ZL for teasing us with a Porter House Steak in front of our noses then telling us you can have it 4 months later.Very very cruel


----------



## low (Sep 12, 2011)

There ain't gonna be any pictures until they get the emitters they are after. Everything with a neutral has been delayed. Zebralight said they were going to introduce the Q50 cool and neutral at the same time. It will indeed be a waiting game.


----------



## PhotonSuperposition (Sep 13, 2011)

I want the cool white one anyways. Enough waiting!


----------



## SuLyMaN (Sep 14, 2011)

One of the most hyped torches ever 
ZL doing PR Apple style!


----------



## Acid87 (Sep 14, 2011)

SuLyMaN said:


> One of the most hyped torches ever
> ZL doing PR Apple style!



That's the thing they have done no PR we are doing it for them!


----------



## Danielsan (Sep 14, 2011)

because its the first time non Li/ion-CR123 users get 800 Lumen in a small package. I like ZL because they have 1xAA lights with 200 Lumen. Great to see more Eneloop lights coming. I have to say that i dont like the Fenix TK41 because its too big, thats why i never carried my mag lites with me in the 80s. I even had a special grip for them, looked like a police baton  but the big D-Cells were always empty or weak.


----------



## Ian2381 (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## leon2245 (Sep 15, 2011)

whoa.


edit: looking at this pic- at some point in this thread wasn't length shortened? Op reads 3.8 inches. Either way this looks better than I imagined. Good job zl!


----------



## riccardo.dv (Sep 15, 2011)

just a render or it is real?


----------



## islw2863 (Sep 15, 2011)

Looks like a real photo. Where did you get it?


----------



## brembo (Sep 15, 2011)

riccardo.dv said:


> just a render or it is real?


 
If it's a render, it's a great one.


----------



## flame2000 (Sep 15, 2011)

Woohoo.....is that the real deal?


----------



## dobermann100 (Sep 15, 2011)

That's from Zebralight's Facebook page :twothumbs


----------



## NickBose (Sep 15, 2011)

Not sure if it's real or rendered but it looks good, except that Zebralight has explicitly said that there's no line between the head and the body, in other words the Q50 is a monolithic block of aluminium



ZebraLight said:


> Yes, exactly.
> 
> The head and body are not 'connected', they are in one piece.


 
And this is the 3D version which Zebralight has admitted as "very, very close"



stp said:


> Last one for some time just to put all what we know in picture (unibody, wire on the screw)




A side note: on ZL facebook page there are 2 photos of the SC80 as well which is also a very interesting and highly anticipated light - in that it's the first one in the world that can use both AA and 123 batteries without the need of an extender! It uses XP-G and gives 220 lumen for 0.9 hrs but not sure on AA or 123


----------



## stp (Sep 15, 2011)

NickBose said:


> Not sure if it's real or rendered but it looks good, except that Zebralight has explicitly said that there's no line between the head and the body, in other words the Q50 is a monolithic block of aluminium



It looks real to me. This line may be just decorative. To be honest the light is looking good but I was hoping for more hmm slick look - the line and fins makes it little to messy for my liking. But it's not that important.

More important thing is that it looks like the reflector usable diameter is much smaller then it could be (it looks like quite a thick outer silver bezel of the reflector is under the glass) - I wonder why. Maybe ZL didn't have the correct one at this prototyping stage? Or maybe they are reusing reflector from SC600 with bigger bezel to cover bigger diameter of the Q50?

Anyway I can't wait to touch it :thumbsup:


----------



## NickBose (Sep 15, 2011)

Agreed that it's probably decorative. IMHO, the fins actually make the light better looking. 
I also wish it has some knurling on the body to improve grip. One good thing is the lack of finger dents (I hate them)


----------



## romteb (Sep 15, 2011)

NickBose said:


> A side note: on ZL facebook page there are 2 photos of the SC80 as well which is also a very interesting and highly anticipated light - *in that it's the first one in the world that can use both AA and 123 batteries without the need of an extender!* It uses XP-G and gives 220 lumen for 0.9 hrs but not sure on AA or 123



I'm pretty sure such lights have existed for years, the AKORAY PDC AK-16 being one.


----------



## Danielsan (Sep 15, 2011)

The reflector seems really a bit to small, it looks like it dosnt fit.


----------



## jhc37013 (Sep 15, 2011)

Looks better than I thought and smaller than I imagined.


----------



## Scubie67 (Sep 15, 2011)

Yessssssss....Finally,looks great. Length on spreadsheet says it was shortened to 3.35 inches


----------



## stp (Sep 15, 2011)

Scubie67 said:


> Yessssssss....Finally,looks great. Length on spreadsheet says it was shortened to 3.35 inches



Probably because at the very beginning they were thinking about including usb charger inside.


----------



## uknewbie (Sep 15, 2011)

OK I will say it first. 

That is one ugly light.


----------



## DIΩDΣ (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow so we finally have a pic! Now of course comes all the criticism.

In regards to the reflector, I am guessing they are using the same one from the SC600 - they are both the same style with the same XM-L both listed as spot+spill and both about the same size. It would make sense for them to use the same part.

This looks like a great light for a 4xAA. My criticism though is it appears to be more of a 'trendy' design than practical. It would look great sitting on your nightstand or showing to your buddies but to take on an adventure I'm not sure. Doesnt look like there is much there to aid your grip when your hands are sweaty from hiking or whatever, or wet, or icy/snowy gloves, etc. Also still no interchangeable lenses, your stuck to one beam profile unless you DIY something. Also this light looks like it would be a great tailstander - perfect for a lantern/wand/cone/ diffuser to light a whole room or campsite up but I am guessing due to the design there wont ever be such an accessory. Might make a good bike light too but will have to do some modding on the mount.

Now the question is how much can I DIY the features I want? To early to start a mods thread yet? :laughing:


----------



## Scubie67 (Sep 15, 2011)

uknewbie said:


> OK I will say it first.
> 
> That is one ugly light.


 
Aren't you the fellah thats been hating on AA lights compared to Li-Ion lights all through this thread though


----------



## Scubie67 (Sep 15, 2011)

I wish it had some slight knurling on it for grippiness.I imagine it could get slick.I guess you can add some kind of texturing if you need to though,I probably will on mine if it feels too slick.Still I think it will be a great addition to the ZL line

Edit* OP could update Title to read "UPDATED PIC ADDED" to help people know that there is a pic(s) in this thread now


----------



## Samy (Sep 15, 2011)

I am impressed. It looks sleek, professional and as with my SC51, it's a bit ugly in photos but once in your hands it looks very cool and outperforms your expectations. I love my 750lm TK41 but it's too throwy for general use. If the Q50 is fairly floody then it'd be perfect for general use in my backyard. I could keep it in the house for grab and go when my small 1AA lights arent enough and I need 800 lm 

If the price is affordable I'm in.

Cheers


----------



## Scubie67 (Sep 15, 2011)

Anyone find any pics of the tailcap on it yet?


----------



## romteb (Sep 15, 2011)

It's interestingly ugly, not sure how comfortable or practical it will be though, i agree that there was probabbly room for a bigger reflector, just a little bit more throw wouldn't hurt.

Now we just need an order link...


----------



## Ny0ng1 (Sep 15, 2011)

bigger reflector usually means deeper reflector, and that means longer flashlight body.....


----------



## romteb (Sep 15, 2011)

Ny0ng1 said:


> bigger reflector usually means deeper reflector, and that means longer flashlight body.....


 
Yep, that would explain why zebralight first stated that the reflector would be bigger than the SC600 and then stated than the lenght of the light had been reduced, they probably went with the existing SC600 reflector in the end.


----------



## tre (Sep 15, 2011)

Ny0ng1 said:


> bigger reflector usually means deeper reflector, and that means longer flashlight body.....



Why would bigger have to mean deeper? There is no reason you can't increase the diameter without increasing the depth. It would give you more throw and a larger spill area at the same time. 

Anyway, it looks like a great little light. I do question what I would use it for though. I am wondering if it would be too heavy and bulky to EDC (though I do EDC the SC600 from time to time without issue). Clearly it will not have a clip which will also make it hard to EDC. I suppose it will be a great light for projects around the house because it will be very bright and floody. I do really like the look simply because it is something different.


----------



## damn_hammer (Sep 15, 2011)

uknewbie said:


> OK I will say it first.
> 
> That is one ugly light.



agreed. how comfortably it holds in the hand is another question. if it feels great it hand i could get past the ugly.


----------



## brembo (Sep 15, 2011)

What?! No anti-roll bezel? Deal breaker.

I see this as being a great 'round the house light. It's going to tailstand like no other, it has a HUGE range of output and is using 4AAs. This light would be the one that lives on top of the fridge and gets used for anything and everything that goes on daily at the house. Everyday use light? If ZL sees fit to embed a few rare-earth magnets into the tail....I'd buy three. This light will be the reason I breakdown and buy eneloops. I don't see much to dislike about it thus far. If it's built like most ZLs it's going to be the last household bang around torch I'll need for a very long time.

P.S. If you are reading this Zebralight, offer this in natural ano, with the slightly matte finish. It'll help grip and it'll look amazing.


----------



## don.gwapo (Sep 15, 2011)

Just like a bloated Xeno Cube. .

Ugly or not. That is a fine damn small light that can compete on some heavy hitters.

The bonus, it uses regular AA's. :thumbsup:.


----------



## uknewbie (Sep 15, 2011)

I know everyone is tripping over each other to say how great it is that it runs on AA's, but bear in mind we do not know yet how it will perform on Alkalines. My guess is badly.

The difference in output between this and the SC600, as I feared, just does not seem great enough. You have a larger, heavier, uglier light for no good reason.

Sure you can buy Lithium primaries, but that will very soon cost much more than just buying an 18650 or two.

I like Zebralight, but I am sorry I just don't get this one.


----------



## Danielsan (Sep 15, 2011)

> You have a larger, heavier, uglier light for no good reason.



what do you mean for no good reason? The best reason of all reasons is that it run on Eneloops and its actually shorter then the SC600.To get 800 Lumen with the old trusted Eneloops is great, thats why i bought the PA40


----------



## js82 (Sep 15, 2011)

Scubie67 said:


> Anyone find any pics of the tailcap on it yet?


 
I also wanna see the tailcap.

The D-ring for tightening the end might be a weak point considering the amount of torque it needs to withstand. Using a coin to screw/unscrew the cap would definitely ruin the aluminum. Plus a dangling D-ring banging on the end will be annoying.


----------



## Danielsan (Sep 15, 2011)

i think the D-Ring is part of the screw and the ring can be flapped down like this maybe http://storage.supremeauction.com/flash/ebay2/18/14/57/18145711/22241856v.jpg


----------



## brembo (Sep 15, 2011)

js82 said:


> I also wanna see the tailcap.
> 
> The D-ring for tightening the end might be a weak point considering the amount of torque it needs to withstand. Using a coin to screw/unscrew the cap would definitely ruin the aluminum. Plus a dangling D-ring banging on the end will be annoying.


 
Hope for a stainless screw. A beefy D-ring would fix the whole situation. Some of my survey equipment locks down with D-rings and making a solid one is possible.


----------



## uknewbie (Sep 15, 2011)

Danielsan said:


> what do you mean for no good reason? The best reason of all reasons is that it run on Eneloops and its actually shorter then the SC600.To get 800 Lumen with the old trusted Eneloops is great, thats why i bought the PA40


 
What's so great about that? You have to mail order Eneloops just like 18650 so how is it an advantage? 

Seems like the tail wagging the dog here. 

If people want to run it on disposable lithium cells they could, but this would work out pretty dear pretty soon. 

Think I will stick with my thinner, much lighter SC600 I am sorry to say.


----------



## raphaello (Sep 15, 2011)

uknewbie said:


> What's so great about that? You have to mail order Eneloops just like 18650 so how is it an advantage?



Two words - *SAFE batteries ! *You get a huge amount of light with using safe batteries. That is the most important thing for me. 
I'm not a big fan of exploding flashlights, if you know what I mean :thumbsup: but that's a totally different topic ... 

Really looking forward to see how this light performs outdoors :naughty:


----------



## Danielsan (Sep 15, 2011)

> You have to mail order Eneloops just like 18650 so how is it an advantage?


Actually i can use normal batteries too and thats one of the advantages and the other is that i have tons of eneloops for other devices in my household, have them in remote controls or radios etc... They are cheap and simple to use, you dont have to worry about overload or discharge them to fast, which can be dangerous because the flashlight is an airtight metal tube and to hold such a tube in your hand or use it as a headlamp is a bit frightening. Yes there are "protected" Li/ion cells but honestly i dont trust them and the next thing is as far as i know i can charge the new version eneloops and forget them for 2-3 years while the Li/ion cells will die when they are completely empty and the Li/ions loosing power much quicker then the new Eneloops. In the past the only downside using AA flashlights was that they were pretty weak and big compared to Li/ion and thats why this light is interesting for me.

You know this light is not really suited for EDC and for the SC600 counts the same so the weight is not a problem, you can store this light still very easily in a rucksack without wasting to much room. In comparision to the other much bigger 800 Lumen lights, you just dont want them in your backpack.


----------



## Dsoto87 (Sep 15, 2011)

Looks nice. I like the compactness


----------



## Philonous (Sep 15, 2011)

As I said earlier in the thread, I don't think this light will work as an EDC light, or that it is intended as such. To my mind, this is clearly designed to be a portable light source. Highly stable, huge output, and compatible with family-friendly rechargable batteries. To my mind, this is no more intended as a flashlight than the H-series. They are headlamps, and this is a cubelamp - a little box of light you can bring anywhere.

It's clearly it's own thing, and designed for those who want a light that can light up a room while they work, and can rest securely on any platform. The SC600 tail stands just about as well as any flashlight, but it still doesn't take much to knock it over. If you hit the top of the Q50, you're unlikely to do any more than shove it sideways. And even if it falls, with its cuboid shape it's not going anywhere.

Is it for everybody? No, but it's definitely going to suit somebody - quite a few people in my opinion.


----------



## jamjam (Sep 15, 2011)

AA is good for PSK, when there is really no where to recharge your battery. And you can find AA in any grocery store anywhere in the world., period...


----------



## Scubie67 (Sep 15, 2011)

Why people would want AA when they can just get Li-Ion battery system,Heres why:

Copy and pasted from a another post I made on another thread,sorry no need to type it out again.....

People like "me" who already have a NiMH charger and 32 MiMH batteries as well as countless AA alkalines lying around.I do not really want to invest in another battery format when the NiMhs I have are already in use for so many other things.I know of only one friend I have that even has a cr123 light but plenty that have AA lights or C and D for that matter.Also the General market is "HUGE" compared to Li-Ion for people that may not even buy Li-IOn but have plenty AA bateries for TV remotes,smoke detectors,Toys and anything else I am forgetting and they are buying AA's anyways but may want a high performance light that would use AA's, even if they do not want the hassle of recharging they buy alkalines.The mass market is easy 100 to 1 compared to Li-Ion customers maybe even a 1,000 to 1 potential buyers without exagerrating,not everyone is a flasaholic like on this site as a great site as it is.

Also if the Specs are correct "as far as I know" ,it is the only 4AA Led flashlight that can perform on par with a 18650 light that is still small enought to EDC pocket carry.Maybe there are some out there that run on 4 AA that can do that I am not aware of?


----------



## Danielsan (Sep 15, 2011)

> Maybe there are some out there that run on 4 AA that can do that I am not aware of?


 i think not, only the PA40 is "bright" with 468 Lumen but the Q50 is much brighter and more compact. But seriously 468 Lumen is enough for most things.


----------



## tre (Sep 15, 2011)

uknewbie said:


> What's so great about that? You have to mail order Eneloops just like 18650 so how is it an advantage?
> 
> Seems like the tail wagging the dog here.
> 
> ...


 
Here in the US we can buy eneloops at Costco (which is everywhere) and other stores. Other brand LSD NiMh AA cells are most everywhere. There is no need at all to buy them online. Also, you can buy AA alkalines anywhere if you need them. This is a light I would give to a non-flashaholic since it uses AA cells. This will be a big hit simply because of the small size, massive output, and AA cells. The majority of people have never heard of an 18650 cell so the AA market is much bigger. There are a lot of people here who will not even use 18650 cells. It is very impressive what AA cells can do in this light. To get 800 lumens from a light this small AND running on AA cells is amazing. I can give this light to my wife and she does not have to worry about over-discharging an 18650 cell. Is it everybody's cup of tea? Maybe not. I don't think there is a light made that is everybody's cup of tea.


----------



## Scubie67 (Sep 15, 2011)

Danielsan said:


> i think not, only the PA40 is "bright" with 468 Lumen but the Q50 is much brighter and more compact.


 
Yes thats why I am thinking ..performs as 18650 light but still pocketable,very important for people who camp,hike or just general outdoor use and do not care to get into Li-Ion system but still are concerned about size,weight and packability as well as use with alkalines AAs which are almost everywhere or can be bummed off someone if needed .Chances of finding someone with a cr123 or 18650 just anywhere?...not too good.I am sure as square and low profile as it is it would tailstand better than about anything out there another overlooked quality if you were in a remote area


----------



## DIΩDΣ (Sep 15, 2011)

uknewbie said:


> The difference in output between this and the SC600, as I feared, just does not seem great enough. You have a larger, heavier, uglier light for no good reason.
> 
> Sure you can buy Lithium primaries, but that will very soon cost much more than just buying an 18650 or two.
> 
> I like Zebralight, but I am sorry I just don't get this one.


I dont think there is suppose to be a BIG difference in output between this and the SC600, I would consider them to be the same, your eyes wont be able to tell the slight difference anyhow. If you already have the SC600 and Li-ion I dont see why you would need this light. If 4xAA isnt appealing to you why are you in this thread? I for one have no 18650's or similar, and prefer to keep everything on AA format, have a nice charger, and a large supply of Nimh. Think of this light as the 4xAA version of the SC600, for those of us who prefer AA.


----------



## tre (Sep 15, 2011)

Scubie67 said:


> Also if the Specs are correct "as far as I know" ,it is the only 4AA Led flashlight that can perform on par with a 18650 light that is still small enought to EDC pocket carry.Maybe there are some out there that run on 4 AA that can do that I am not aware of?


 
While not as small (because it is more of a thrower), the SunWayMan M40A XML has about the same output on 4 eneloops and I measured it at about 30,000 lux @ 1 meter. Both of these lights are super impressive


----------



## tre (Sep 15, 2011)

DIΩDΣ;3746580 said:


> Think of this light as the 4xAA version of the SC600, for those of us who prefer AA.


 
ding! ding! ding! you got it.


----------



## Scubie67 (Sep 15, 2011)

tre said:


> While not as small (because it is more of a thrower), the SunWayMan M40A XML has about the same output on 4 eneloops and I measured it at about 30,000 lux @ 1 meter. Both of these lights are super impressive


 
Haha,nice light but I don't see myself being able to put that in my pants pocket


----------



## Danielsan (Sep 15, 2011)

honestly the sunwayman M40A is a much bigger light, it has a decent quality and the battery carrier looks awesome but its still much bigger and a bit weaker (500 Lumen). The bad thing about the sunwayman is that the beam has an awful shape from what ive seen, its shaped like an octagon.


----------



## tre (Sep 15, 2011)

Danielsan said:


> honestly the sunwayman M40A is a much bigger light, it has a decent quality and the battery carrier looks awesome but its still much bigger and a bit weaker (500 Lumen). The bad thing about the sunwayman is that the beam has an awful shape from what ive seen, its shaped like an octagon.


 
Your talking about the M40A MCE. The new M40A XML uses the XML as opposed to the MCE emitter. The new one is closer to 700 lumens and the beam is darn near perfect. Again, it is a completely different light than the Q50. I just mentioned it because it is another 4AA light with super impressive output (and throw in the case of the M40A XML).


----------



## Quality (Sep 15, 2011)

The M40A XML is capable of 600 ANSI lumens. You have to remember though that this is a full 1.5 hours of 600 lumens as opposed to the 800 for 5 mintues and then a step down to 500 for the remainder of the 2 hours for the Zebralight Q50. 

Then just to compare another 4 x AA light the PA40 will do 468 for 2.5 hours straight. I think they all have their advantages and it really just depends on what you personally need.


----------



## Danielsan (Sep 15, 2011)

i like the sunwayman but the pictures of the beamshape are strange, maybe they changed it for the xm-l Version but the first Version had an octagon shaped beam because they used a strange front bezel. Another point is the mode ring, i love mode rings but only when the light has a tailclicky as well. With the sunwayman you cant start with highest mode, you have to turn the ring fully to the right?


----------



## How Goes It (Sep 15, 2011)

The Q50 looks great to me.
I can pocket this thing no problem.

But I'd sure like to see the other end, and inside the battery compartment also.


----------



## Tsportmat (Sep 15, 2011)

This looks very cool. My next torch will probably be an SC51w, however, after that, I may be looking at something brighter - it's looking like a close run between TK41 and this, will be interested to see some comparisons.

On the batteries issue, my only fairly bright torch is a 18650 torch (TK12), and while the 18650s are great and serve a purpose (pocket rocket), they are high maintenance. I prefer AA for general 'always ready' use (hence the SC51w plan), so I personally think that ZL made a great call with this one.


----------



## papageorgio (Sep 15, 2011)

Q50 for Christmas and T5 for Birthday! (As long as it doesnt look like the SC80) Not a fan really. Cant wait to see more pics of this thing.


----------



## Danielsan (Sep 15, 2011)

> To my mind, this is no more intended as a flashlight than the H-series. They are headlamps, and this is a cubelamp - a little box of light you can bring anywhere.



I dont agree with you here, for me the H Series are flashlights too like the Q50 is a flashlight. When you can call a flashlight a flashlight, when its round like a tube? If its shaped like a cube then it isnt a flashlight? In german language we use a different word for flashlight, we say pocketlight even to lights in the size of Olight SR90. And by the way i dont like round flashlights, for me the shape of a TK35 or PA40 is more comfortable to hold.


----------



## Tuikku (Sep 15, 2011)

tre said:


> Here in the US we can buy eneloops at Costco (which is everywhere) and other stores. Other brand LSD NiMh AA cells are most everywhere. There is no need at all to buy them online. Also, you can buy AA alkalines anywhere if you need them. This is a light I would give to a non-flashaholic since it uses AA cells. This will be a big hit simply because of the small size, massive output, and AA cells. The majority of people have never heard of an 18650 cell so the AA market is much bigger. There are a lot of people here who will not even use 18650 cells. It is very impressive what AA cells can do in this light. To get 800 lumens from a light this small AND running on AA cells is amazing. I can give this light to my wife and she does not have to worry about over-discharging an 18650 cell. Is it everybody's cup of tea? Maybe not. I don't think there is a light made that is everybody's cup of tea.



Yep, it´s going to be a big hit.
Big output yet simple batterychemistry/size to use for total newbie (alkalines). Step up a level and get Eneloops: get probably much more out of this light...
I know alkalines are a bit low-tech compared to 18650 but I don´t feel that with Eneloops. I believe they can last longer in constant everyday use than some of Li-ion batteries cycle / age-wise.

Most importantly I like the size-factor.
I´m the guy who usually passes big & powerful and takes the small from the shelf for easy carry.
With small size and easiness of use with Eneloops, this will be extremely hard to resist regardless the price AND I buy lights of this price class maybe once a year tops!

Ugly?
Well, flashlight = ROUND. Somebody does it square, ugly?
Ok, maybe it´s a good idea to get something other for the suit´s pocket


----------



## Tuikku (Sep 15, 2011)

Tsportmat said:


> This looks very cool. My next torch will probably be an SC51w, however, after that, I may be looking at something brighter - it's looking like a close run between TK41 and this, will be interested to see some comparisons.
> 
> On the batteries issue, my only fairly bright torch is a 18650 torch (TK12), and while the 18650s are great and serve a purpose (pocket rocket), they are high maintenance. I prefer AA for general 'always ready' use (hence the SC51w plan), so I personally think that ZL made a great call with this one.


 
I quite recently got the SC51w for same reason - easy use.
Should have gotten the cool tint though, neutral is waaaay too warm for my taste 
I like light to be colorless.


----------



## uknewbie (Sep 15, 2011)

Does anyone know what output or run times this thing will achieve on alkaline cells? 

In fairness you can buy lsd cells in shops in the UK now too, but not Eneloops.


----------



## Tuikku (Sep 15, 2011)

uknewbie said:


> Does anyone know what output or run times this thing will achieve on alkaline cells?
> 
> In fairness you can buy lsd cells in shops in the UK now too, but not Eneloops.


 
In FI we have Eneloops at some stores, but they cost terrible piles of cash, so I´m ordering them from nkon.nl for under half of the price...
If you don´t want to use NiMh but want power with decent price, check OEM Energizers from eBay. I have tested them to have the same capacity as L91 Energizer Lithiums with only 1-3% variance.


----------



## RedForest UK (Sep 15, 2011)

You can buy 'Duraloops' in my local sainsbury's 5 minutes down the road for just £5.99..


----------



## Quality (Sep 15, 2011)

^ Exactly


----------



## uknewbie (Sep 15, 2011)

leon2245 said:


> I think all he's asking is that everyone just take a step back for a moment, & buy the sc600 instead.



That's pretty pathetic. The whole point of this thread is to *discuss* this light, not just say it is amazing in every way even if you do not think so. I point out some things I don't like or feel could be improved, and you take some childish huff because I am not just joining in the army of "this runs on AA, amazing!" posts many others are making, and you like to hear.

Go buy ten of the things, I couldn't care less. I never asked anyone to or not to buy anything. I never even suggested it.

I like ZL, own several of them, plan to buy more of them and _wanted_ to like this enough to buy it, but I'm afraid I don't.

Sometimes people will disagree with you, just deal with it. 

:sigh:


----------



## stp (Sep 15, 2011)

uknewbie said:


> Sometimes people will disagree with you, just deal with it.
> :sigh:



It works both ways you know...you main point was about preferring Lion-s over AA format. It's you who have problem with understanding that some people prefer to use NiMh AAs. It's really very simple: if you prefer 18500 then this light is not for you, and most of us understand it. We don't understand why you are wasting yours and our time...


----------



## Scubie67 (Sep 15, 2011)

I think if some people don't want AA based lights ....just don't buy AA based lights ,solves the problem.At this point and time I am not really interested in Li-Ion lights(BTW I have run 14500s in my L1D before ,I just got tired of not having a low all the time) but I dont go on other threads bashing a new light design when it comes out that I don't like just because it uses Li-Ion batteries.

I think this is a great light if it lives up to specs: Small enough to pocket carry.... has 800/500 lumens...ZL UI.... Uses AA batteries which probably 99% of the World uses for small flashlights these days Easy ...Facts Are Facts...

The overwhelming view on this light is all the proof you need .Especially considering the activity on this thread over the last 4 months without even Pics untill this morning.


I will definitely buy this light and probably the Neutral to when it comes out.

If people only like Li-Ion lights, buy them won't bother me one bit if you don't buy AAs... leaves more for the rest of us


----------



## romteb (Sep 15, 2011)

Philonous said:


> They are headlamps, and this is a cubelamp - a little box of light you can bring anywhere.


----------



## T-roc87 (Sep 15, 2011)

uknewbie said:


> Sometimes people will disagree with you, just deal with it.
> 
> :sigh:



While no doubt people disagree and are entitled to their opinions you just seem to be throwing off an anti aa flashlight vibe. I myself perfer the simplicity of aa nihm eneloops. As tempting as 18650 are i just dont care for them. So it would not make much sense for me to post in the sc600 zebralight thread putting that light down due to the fact its uses 18650. I think both these lights look great and appeal to different people. And either way, as a flashaholic i would think that the more options we have as far as lights go the better off we will be. 

I cant wait to see what this little gem can do. Now i just have to decide between this light and sunwayman M40A.


----------



## uknewbie (Sep 15, 2011)

stp said:


> It works both ways you know...you main point was about preferring Lion-s over AA format. It's you who have problem with understanding that some people prefer to use NiMh AAs. It's really very simple: if you prefer 18500 then this light is not for you, and most of us understand it. We don't understand why you are wasting yours and our time...


 
I own several AA lights. I just bought a 4 x AA light, Jetbeam PA40 and think it is very good. I don't have any trouble understanding this. I was highlighting some problems that go along with it, which actually added some diversity in the sea of "AA is good"

"We"? Who do you represent here exactly?

I give up.


----------



## tre (Sep 15, 2011)

Danielsan said:


> i like the sunwayman but the pictures of the beamshape are strange, maybe they changed it for the xm-l Version but the first Version had an octagon shaped beam because they used a strange front bezel. Another point is the mode ring, i love mode rings but only when the light has a tailclicky as well. With the sunwayman you cant start with highest mode, you have to turn the ring fully to the right?



The M40A XML beam is amongst the nicest of any light I own or have owned. The transition from hot spot to spill is great. The crenelated bezel does get in the way of the very outer spill a little but the beam is not octagonal at all unless you hold it 2 feet from a white wall (and why would you do that - it is a light meant for outdoor use). Yes you have to turn the magnetic ring to the right to get high (not fully though because that is strobe) but the movement is very little and there are detents at every position. It is very simple to get to high with one hand. Is the UI as good as the Zebralight UI? No, but Zebralight has the best UI around (and FYI they don't have any light with a tail clicky so you may not like this one since you prefer lights with a tail clicky).

As I said, the M40A XML and Q50 are very different lights. The only thing they have in common is 4AA cells. Q50 = small and floody while the M40A XML = medium size and throw. The PA40 is also a floody 4AA light.


----------



## Colorblinded (Sep 15, 2011)

tre said:


> The M40A XML beam is amongst the nicest of any light I own or have owned. The transition from hot spot to spill is great. The crenelated bezel does get in the way of the very outer spill a little but the beam is not octagonal at all unless you hold it 2 feet from a white wall (and why would you do that - it is a light meant for outdoor use). Yes you have to turn the magnetic ring to the right to get high (not fully though because that is strobe) but the movement is very little and there are detents at every position. It is very simple to get to high with one hand. Is the UI as good as the Zebralight UI? No, but Zebralight has the best UI around (and FYI they don't have any light with a tail clicky so you may not like this one since you prefer lights with a tail clicky).
> 
> As I said, the M40A XML and Q50 are very different lights. The only thing they have in common is 4AA cells. Q50 = small and floody while the M40A XML = medium size and throw. The PA40 is also a floody 4AA light.


 I have the older (Sunwayled) M40A with the MC-E and it has a fantastic beam. It is a bit throwy and the bezel does affect the edges of the spill but in use it's not really noticeable and the brightness of the spill and transition to spot is fantastic. I have to say that so far the new Jetbeam PA40 is not as nice from what I'm seeing from it so far but I'm still feeling that light out. I am most excited over the neutral Q50 though, don't know if the Jetbeam will stay with me or not just yet.


----------



## Glock27 (Sep 15, 2011)

I wonder how the battery door will be held shut and sealed.

G27


----------



## Harry999 (Sep 15, 2011)

uknewbie said:


> Does anyone know what output or run times this thing will achieve on alkaline cells?
> 
> In fairness you can buy lsd cells in shops in the UK now too, but not Eneloops.



I purchased AA eneloops in the 4 packs and the charger last year from ASDA in Birmingham.


----------



## Unforgiven (Sep 15, 2011)

Seeing where this thread is headed, it would be a good time to close it. IF there is a NEED, someone can start another. Further infractions will be dealt with accordingly.

Thread closed.


----------

